# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  petak, 17.07. u Saboru - izglasavanje

## Mukica

ja nikak da pohvatam oko kolko tocno sati sutra se ocekuje to glasanje

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Evo, ako će mi se sutra (tj. već danas) ispunjavati rođendanske želje, želim da vam Ga ne izglasaju!

----------


## ivarica

u 9:30 pocinje 12. izvanredna sjednica sabora
na d.r su samo glasanja pa ce ovo biti vrlo brzo

----------


## martina123

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kukati nećemo  
> 
> 
> Naravno!
> Ok cure, hocete se vi cure iz Zagreba nekako probati sakupiti ispred Sabora i dijeliti letke Lazi i istine o MPO pa da pozovemo jos novinare, pogotovo one novinare koji su vec objavljivali tekstove (Vecernji, 24, RTl i drg..)..
> *
> Gdje mi je Ksena???*

----------


## aenea

Ispred Sabora zabranjena okupljanja..točnije 200 m oko, ako se ne varam

----------


## apricot

100
zračne

----------


## martina123

E pa onda tocno iza te granice....
*Glavno je da nas novinari vide*, da ne misle kako sada partijamo kak smo sretne!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Pa šta su nacrtali neku crvenu crtu na 100 m  :? 
Raja do crte, ni koraka dalje... ili što?

----------


## martina123

> Pa šta su nacrtali neku crvenu crtu na 100 m  :? 
> Raja do crte, ni koraka dalje... ili što?


  :Laughing:  .... 8)

----------


## Mukica

nisu tj. ne znamjer nisam godinama bila na gornjem gradu
al imaju policiju gore koja ce siguno urgirat ak je neka sumnjiva grupica na 99,9 metara - oni su vajda nekako  izmjerili

----------


## martina123

Ok, nema veze, ajde onda iza tih fucking 100m.

Hocete, zagrebcanke?

----------


## ivarica

jedini prostor u gradu na kojem se smije prosvjedovat bez prijave mup-u(2-5 dana ranije) je trg franje tudjmana

----------


## aenea

> Ok, nema veze, ajde onda iza tih fucking 100m.
> 
> Hocete, zagrebcanke?


Ja ponavljam da sutra NIKAKO ne mogu biti fizički prisutna   :Sad:

----------


## martina123

*A da se onda napravi neka presica????*


Pa ne moramo prosvjedovati vec se pozovu svi novinari i svima se kaze sto mislimo na svaku tocku?

Recimo, sutra?

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> *A da se onda napravi neka presica????*
> 
> 
> Pa ne moramo prosvjedovati vec se pozovu svi novinari i svima se kaze sto mislimo na svaku tocku?
> 
> Recimo, sutra?


Ujutro, prije glasanja...

----------


## ivarica

martina, napisat cemo uskoro vise o onom sto roda planira, pliz malo strpljenja

----------


## ksena28

> *A da se onda napravi neka presica????*
> 
> Recimo, sutra?


ovo čak nije loša ideja!

----------


## martina123

> martina, napisat cemo uskoro vise o onom sto roda planira, pliz malo strpljenja


He, he...   :Grin:  , nema se vise strpljenja....  :Razz:  

Glavno je da se uradi nesto, na vrijeme, kao odgovor ovim se....ra...to...ima...

----------


## ivarica

posalji mi na pp broj telefona nekog iz bete ko je iz zg pliz

----------


## martina123

> posalji mi na pp broj telefona nekog iz bete ko je iz zg pliz


evo, poslat cu ti!   :Wink:

----------


## martina123

Koji je nastavak price sada?

----------


## Mukica

gledamo i navijamo
koji je ono link na saborsku tv?

mislim sramota da si ga vec nisam bukmarkirala  :Laughing:

----------


## Mukica

evo nasla: http://itv.sabor.hr/video/

----------


## Mukica

jedan zastupnik je vec na radnom mjestu - glanca laptop  :Smile:

----------


## bublica3

muka mi je!   :Sad:

----------


## bublica3

evo upravo počinju!!!! Cure jeste tu???

----------


## Mukica

bebic zvonca
ajmeeeee

----------


## Kadauna

molim vas da nas obavještavate.. ne mogu gledati TV Sabor. 

Hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## Mukica

imaju kvorum
92 zastupnika

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Počelo

----------


## bublica3

ima ih dovoljno za glasovanje! Dnevni red je usvojen!

----------


## TeddyBearz

Uh, što mi živci rade... :/

----------


## bublica3

Prvo idu za mirovine. Jadni umirovljenici!!!

----------


## ksena28

A i ovaj Bebić - ima li ko protiv dnevnog reda, a? koji brđanin!!!

----------


## Marnie

još nismo na redu

----------


## bublica3

odakle su ovi došli??? FUJ!

----------


## bublica3

cure šta mislite šta će se desit?

----------


## Mukica

bublica... polako

----------


## ksena28

90-tak ih ima u saboru

----------


## ksena28

sad su na zakonu o školama

----------


## bublica3

Mukica....kažeš polako. 

Ajme, diže mi se želudac!

 :Love:

----------


## ivarica

ne svidjaju mi se omjeri snaga dosad 

samo je oko 120 zastupnika tamo

----------


## bublica3

mogli su i ne doć u sabor! ili planiraju izać kada bude na dnevnom redu naš zakon

----------


## Nika

uf...

 super za live prijenos na forumu, hvala

----------


## Mukica

cijelo vrijeme glasaju elektronski
bas me zanima da li ce tako ostati i do kraja

----------


## ivarica

kako to mislis?
pa zato su i uveli su skupu opremu 

iako jest elektronski, javno je, jer sva imena zastupnika idu na displeju

----------


## Mukica

pa na prosloj sjednici koju sam gledala glasali su dizanjem ruku iz ne znam kojih razloga

----------


## ksena28

> pa na prosloj sjednici koju sam gledala glasali su dizanjem ruku iz ne znam kojih razloga


zato što su misle da smo svi budale

----------


## ivarica

zaboavili hadezejovci kljuc za glasanje mislim


cini mi se da jedino sto oporba moze napraviti je izac i probat rusit kvorum

pa gdje su?

----------


## Biene

Za amandmane

----------


## Mukica

> jer sva imena zastupnika idu na displeju


bas gledam - taj popis se zaustavi nakon prvih 5-6-7 zastupnika
evo sad nakon 4 stao

----------


## pale

Ja samo slušam, ne mogu od muke niti gledati ih   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## martina123

Tu smo, tu smo! Gledamo!

----------


## Kadauna

sve cure koje gledajte, dajte nas pls obavještavajte o tijeku glasanja.

----------


## martina123

> Tu smo, tu smo! Gledamo!


Jos nismo na redu... (Zakon o oruzanim snagama RH je sad)

----------


## wewa

uh, cvor mi u zelucu

----------


## TeddyBearz

Pauza.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Biene

Još nismo mi na redu, stanka 10 minuta

----------


## pale

Stanka 10 minuta, ovi su ludi

----------


## ivarica

luka bebic saljivdzija

----------


## Mukica

cek... zakaj je ovaj sad trazio stanku?

----------


## sandra-zvrk

jer se nije pripremio!!!

----------


## Gabi

Ajoj, živci moji...sad još i stanka od 10 min.

----------


## Mukica

ja nemrem nac taj dnevni red po kojem bebic sisa
dajte mi link pliz

----------


## pale

Nije se pripremio  :Laughing:

----------


## vinko

gospoda su se nakon 20 min glasovanja umorila, pa uzeli pauzu 10 min  :?

----------


## Mukica

> jer se nije pripremio!!!


al nije on kriv
vlada je
iznenadila ga 8)

----------


## Kadauna

na cemu su stali prije stanke?

----------


## Marnie

evo sad su uzeli pauzu od 10 minuta. Al' su se naradili! Pa za što mi njih plaćamo joj, joj.

----------


## martina123

Da, pola ih se sada diglo... I stanka - 10min...   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Link: http://itv.sabor.hr/video/

----------


## pale

Gospoda se igraju sa našim živcima  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mukica

aj super
taman stignem posaugat i oprat sudje

----------


## bublica3

meni je čak dobro došlo jel imam nešti i obavit. Na poslu sam   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## martina123

I sad stignem pitati.. Ce biti nesto slicno presici?

----------


## vinko

> meni je čak dobro došlo jel imam nešti i obavit. Na poslu sam


fakat, dobra ideja   :Embarassed:

----------


## ksena28

ja uspjela napravit sebi doručak i od nervoze - zagrizem i ode mi nova lijepa bijela plomba! tražit ć naknadu od bebića. 

a i milinović je tamo   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ivarica

> I sad stignem pitati.. Ce biti nesto slicno presici?


cekamo glasanje
nesto ce biti
javimo uskoro

----------


## ivarica

sad bi trebalo negdje moci vidjeti ko je sve tamo, cini mi se da je hadeze dovukao sve svoje zastupnike, cudi me kako glavasa nisu   :Laughing:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## andrejaaa

Isuse!!!!!! Pa ja sam jučer napokon mirno legla spavati uvjerena da je ova sramota napokon iza nas i da zakon ide na veliku doradu. Uopće nisam vidjela te vijesti na rtl-u da su uvažili samo amandman o izvanbračnim zajednicama  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
Pa zar je ovo moguće da će ga izglasati??!!! :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Postoji li način da se kreira smajlićkojiriga?

----------


## ksena28

> sad bi trebalo negdje moci vidjeti ko je sve tamo, cini mi se da je hadeze dovukao sve svoje zastupnike, cudi me kako glavasa nisu


  :Laughing:  da je njihov bi jamačno!

----------


## martina123

> sad bi trebalo negdje moci vidjeti ko je sve tamo, cini mi se da je hadeze dovukao sve svoje zastupnike, cudi me kako glavasa nisu


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

(by the way, ja sam na telefonu, molim te samo zvrcni ako ne mozes dobiti kontakt koji sam ti dala, ja odmah sredim dalje)

----------


## bublica3

ksena28   :Laughing:   reci zubaru da račun pošalje milinoviću   :Laughing:

----------


## martina123

pocelo opet, dobila zvuk

----------


## bublica3

zvonce

----------


## ksena28

evo ih

----------


## sandra-zvrk

u vidi točni su!!???

----------


## Marnie

počinju ponovo

----------


## Gabi

Kolegice na 2. mjestu   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## martina123

Rebalans... (govor)

----------


## bublica3

naziv točke dnevnog reda: OSTALO     
mi smo OSTALO

----------


## Lucas

nikad, ama baš nikad nisam gledala sabor ali evo sada prvi puta sa velikom nadom gledam i mislima sam uz sve (buduće) mame   :Love:

----------


## ksena28

u VL: HSS neće podržati zakon, hsls hoće! pa mamicu im liberalnu   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Evo ih, s...e se nastavlja
Dopotezala se vidim i naša Dube iz Dubrovnika... Što su svi ažurni danas, majku im   :Mad:  

P.S. Kažu da je Sanadera nužda natjerala da pobjegne, aaaaaa, sad znamo, pa Ivu se kakilo, zato je pošo   :Razz:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> nikad, ama baš nikad nisam gledala sabor ali evo sada prvi puta sa velikom nadom gledam i mislima sam uz sve (buduće) mame


I do Bog da ga nikad više ni ne gledamo, ovo je gore od ijednog horora!

----------


## oriel

> nikad, ama baš nikad nisam gledala sabor ali evo sada prvi puta sa velikom nadom gledam i mislima sam uz sve (buduće) mame


x

----------


## ivarica

> P.S. Kažu da je Sanadera nužda natjerala da pobjegne, aaaaaa, sad znamo, pa Ivu se kakilo, zato je pošo


dao mu milinovic klistir   :Laughing:

----------


## pino

hsls fuj fuj fuj prodane duse

----------


## bublica3

HSLS licimjeri!

----------


## sandra-zvrk

evo nedaju mu više pričati!!! lampica mu gori! 

Gospodo ovo nije Zoo vrt! Reče striko!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## martina123

Kupanje na moru za dva dana, ha, ha, ha.....   :Laughing:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Zato hoceju skratiti i ubrzati...

Mamicu im..   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Evo, glasovanje...

----------


## aenea

Vidjet ćemo što će biti sa HSLS-om..jučer su pisali da će 2 zastupnika podržati..kakav nered..

----------


## martina123

Glasovanje, al en nase tocke jos, bez brige..

----------


## Angie75

HSLS mi se zamjerio za sva vremena ako je točno to što pišu novine.

----------


## martina123

Suker sad razglaba..

----------


## ksena28

hsls će odumrijet, nakon ovog i ovih s...r....a...ć...k....i.... što rade pod okriljem koalicije... na sljedećim izborima su past tense!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ina33

Buuu za HSLS!

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Mislim da bum nabavila kokice i svaki dan gledala uživo sabor! 
Ovaj žanr mi se počeo sviđati! Triler , komedija, horor, u pozadini ljubavni! Nadam se i erotici- zagorila sam !!!!   :Laughing:

----------


## ksena28

u jutarnjem vele da nema HDZ kvoruma  :?

----------


## aenea

Cure, čekajmo glasanje pa se onda možemo s pravom obrušiti na njih..

----------


## Kadauna

Ksena, daj link.... 


joj, tko će dočekati, ali vjerujem da je ekipa već prebrojala.... daj Bože samo točno

----------


## martina123

Jooj curice moje... ja jos nisam pocela plakati (kontracepcija) ai bas se cudim da jos nisam...

Evo, cim spomenes kriminal, odmah iskljucuju...

----------


## Nika

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...dnja,169826.jl

----------


## Mukica

ajme kaj smiju oni tak ljude prekidat?
kaj nemaju neku minutazu kolko smiju govorit?

----------


## martina123

Joj, evo Milanovic.... uh... divno ga je vidjeti...

----------


## aenea

> ajme kaj smiju oni tak ljude prekidat?
> kaj nemaju neku minutazu kolko smiju govorit?


A kaj oni ne smiju?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivarica

> Nadam se i erotici- zagorila sam !!!!


nista od erotike, ali ima ciste pornografije, svih nas grupno hebu

----------


## maria71

> ajme kaj smiju oni tak ljude prekidat?
> kaj nemaju neku minutazu kolko smiju govorit?


oni mogu sve... to su im dozvolili svi oni koji za njih glasaju  ovih 20 godina

----------


## Mukica

fakat
ima milanovic pravo
zakaj nisu mostaru tj. hercegovini uzeli
a ne vukovaru   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo sad sam uključila TV jeli već bio naš zakon

----------


## martina123

> sandra-zvrk prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nadam se i erotici- zagorila sam !!!!  
> 
> 
> nista od erotike, ali ima ciste pornografije, svih nas grupno hebu


  :Laughing:  Skupno, skupno!   :Laughing:  

Opet glasovanje, ne nase tocke.

----------


## maria71

nije

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Mislim da bum nabavila kokice i svaki dan gledala uživo sabor! 
> Ovaj žanr mi se počeo sviđati! Triler , komedija, horor, u pozadini ljubavni! Nadam se i erotici- zagorila sam !!!!


  :Laughing:  

Ja se idem okupat odmah, moram se malo bućnut i rashladit, ovo je stvarno prestresno. A i pričaju o nekakvoj krađi pa pretpostavljam da to traje poduže, s obzirom koliko se kod nas krade...

----------


## martina123

zastita okolisa i energestka ucinkovitost trenutno

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Aaaaa... šta bi s onom krađom. A jesu brzi, stvarno zaslužuju onolike plaće

----------


## ivarica

> energestka ucinkovitost trenutno


tu bi im hebrang mogao ponoviti ono o europi i mraku   :Laughing:

----------


## bublica3

čitaju li mailove dok su u saboru???   :Laughing:

----------


## ksena28

mislim da ću poslije ovog otići doktoru, tlak mi je skočio.

----------


## Angie75

> čitaju li mailove dok su u saboru???


ja sam se nadala da će u onoj stanci otići pročitati koji   :Smile:

----------


## martina123

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ivarice....pukla si ti meni!  :Laughing:

----------


## Gabi

Idem popiti Normabel...da ne bi hitna imala posla . Evo, MPO

----------


## ksena28

evo naš zakon, rasprava je zaključena

----------


## ivarica

EVOO

----------


## sandra-zvrk

srce će mi iskočiti- evo ih1

----------


## Mukica

aaaaaaaaaa
evo ide

----------


## bublica3

u pauzi su sigurno išli zapalit u wc!  EVO nas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pomikaki

> evo nasla: http://itv.sabor.hr/video/


nevjerojatno, nisam znala da ovo postoji
evo su na MPO

----------


## VedranaV

Evo ga.

----------


## ksena28

pusić traži stanku

----------


## maria71

evo ga

----------


## Gabi

Stanka 10 min.

----------


## Shanti

evo...

----------


## Mukica

pusicka govori
u ime kluba HNSa trazi stanku od 10 min

----------


## Superman

evo ga, mi smo na redu u Saboru!

----------


## aenea

A bem ti stanku!!!!

----------


## bublica3

Evo Pusička traži stanku!!!!!!!

----------


## Shanti

evo...

----------


## ivarica

HEBEMU NAMA KOJE PRATIMO NA NETU IZGLEDA DA PRIJENOS KASNI  :shock:

----------


## aenea

A kaj se Bebić zapjenio..ide mu pjena na usta..  :Grin:

----------


## Shanti

evo...

----------


## Biene

Oni koji bi nas trebali podržati traže stanku

----------


## pomikaki

nevjerojatno, stanka

----------


## Marnie

Pusićka traži stanku od 10 min u ime kluba i SDP traži stanku

----------


## Mukica

SDP trazi stanku
Čehok stanku
Kajin stanku

kaj su smislili?

drmic stanku

----------


## ksena28

dragovan isto traži stanku, čehok isto, kajin isto (još se svađa s bebićom), drmić hdssb, a hebrang issto  :? , pupovac isto

kaj sad to znači  :? svi puta 10 ili sve ukupno 10 min

----------


## aenea

Možda svi odu pa ostanu Bebić i Šeks sami..bez kvoruma  :Grin:

----------


## bublica3

dosta .... ih traži pauzu! 
Bebić je nervozan, ogladnio!

----------


## Lucas

> A kaj se Bebić zapjenio..ide mu pjena na usta..


  :Laughing:   još će ga herc drapiti....

nemogu više

----------


## tibica

Svi hoće stanku. Bebić se zbunio.  :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

hebrang isto stanku
pupovac stanku
kolko je to vec minuta???
jel se zbraja?

----------


## mamma san

u.m.i.r.e.m.

----------


## sandra-zvrk

idemo na pauzu- tak sam ja išla na wc kad sam htjela markirati!!! 
ufffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## Marnie

svi traže stanku, valjda se moraju još konzultirati

----------


## ivarica

trebaju se prebrojati

----------


## Joss

valjda 10 klubova traži pauzu - 10 min,nastavak u 10:40

----------


## Biene

traži i HDZ kad traže svi  :Laughing:  
Joj treba im 10 min da nam skroje sudbinu  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## martina123

HNS, SDP, HSLS, HSU, IDS, HDSSB, HDZ, SDSS-a...  SVI traze pauzu!

*10:45 nastavak!*

----------


## Angie75

Traže stanku da vide šta smo naštancale   :Grin:

----------


## Mukica

aha
UKUPNO 10
ja sam vec misla da ce svaki dobit po 10  :Laughing:

----------


## necija mama

pauza 10 min   :Cekam:  
samo da ne popuste i promijene samo odredbu o braku..

----------


## Mukica

ja mislim da su oni nesto smislili
a da je hebrang trazio pauzu da ne bude razlicit  :Grin:

----------


## Zara01

> trebaju se prebrojati



i ja mislim

----------


## Lucas

10.40. nastavak....   :Cekam:  

pogrizla sam sve nokte do sad ....   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tweety

> aha
> UKUPNO 10
> ja sam vec misla da ce svaki dobit po 10


  :Laughing:

----------


## disciplina

> ja mislim da su oni nesto smislili
> a da je hebrang trazio pauzu da ne bude razlicit


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mamma san

hsls ipak neće podržati zakon, unatoš amandmanu. slušam na 101

----------


## Zara01

> Mukica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja mislim da su oni nesto smislili
> a da je hebrang trazio pauzu da ne bude razlicit


krepat cu   :Laughing:

----------


## visibaba

ajme koji trening zivaca!!!
cure hvala sto izvjestavate  :Love:

----------


## necija mama

ajme koliko postova u isto vrijeme...
 :Smile:

----------


## bublica3

suborke moje kako nam to kroje sudbinu. Drago mi je da je uopče nekima i stalo. Bebiću je muka od ovog NAŠEG zakona. Volila bi da mu i prisidne!

----------


## martina123

> ja mislim da su oni nesto smislili
> a da je hebrang trazio pauzu da ne bude razlicit


da, moguce....

Da bar je Oporba smislila nesto..  AJDE da bar JE!

----------


## mamma san

evo i nas na 101. 

karmen savršena si!   :Heart:

----------


## pino

da bar nece! 

ovo je tolko stresno

----------


## tweety

> HNS, SDP, HSLS, HSU, IDS, HDSSB, HDZ, SDSS-a...  SVI traze pauzu!
> 
> *10:45 nastavak!*


martina123-ti opet snjeguljica 8) 
propustiti ćeš najvažnijih 5 minuta

*u 10:40 je nastavak*

----------


## viva

samo refresham stranicu da vidim ima li novosti, nemam tv u blizini
Drzim fige!!

----------


## apricot

hercinfarkt

----------


## gupi51

Ovo je stvarno trening za živce

----------


## martina123

> martina123 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> HNS, SDP, HSLS, HSU, IDS, HDSSB, HDZ, SDSS-a...  SVI traze pauzu!
> 
> *10:45 nastavak!*
> 
> 
> martina123-ti opet snjeguljica 8) 
> ...


edit od Bebica rekao a ja sam pisala tocno kaj je pricao taj tren...  Skuzila odmah posle da sam napisala "njegovo" vrijeme

----------


## tweety

> hsls ipak neće podržati zakon, unatoš amandmanu. slušam na 101


ihaaaj

----------


## ksena28

upravo mi kontrolor hrt došao na vrata. ne plaćam pretplatu   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  nek mi sad ugasi tv   :Laughing:

----------


## aenea

Izludit će me ovaj dokumentarac sad...ma zaboli me za disko kuglu.. i kaj je njega kiša svog obuzela  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Joj počet ću gristi nokte od neizvjesnosti  :Grin:  

Mislim da ipak moraju raspraviti da li je taj jedan amandman bio dovaljan ili nije da sad prihvate zakon, nadam se da će ostati čvrsti do kraja i neće nasjesti na Milinovićev pokušaj da im zamže oči

----------


## necija mama

polako se prikupljaju, vidim da je nekima i manje od 10 min dovoljno za odluku

----------


## aenea

> upravo mi kontrolor hrt došao na vrata. ne plaćam pretplatu     nek mi sad ugasi tv


Bolje bi prošao da imaš doma 20 bijesnih pasa nego tebe ovakvu  :Grin:

----------


## Kadauna

> hsls ipak neće podržati zakon, unatoš amandmanu. slušam na 101


nadam se, jer onda nemaju kvorum, posebno ako svi opet napuste sjednicu, ostaju samo HDZ i mozda HSP ili?

----------


## mamma san

> hercinfarkt


zvajmal

----------


## tweety

> tweety prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  martina123 prvotno napisa
> ...


rekao je u 10:40

----------


## Marnie

uf, sad mi je ušao šef u sobu, a ja slušalice na ušima  :shock: Još će misliti da slušam muziku...

----------


## ina33

> hsls ipak neće podržati zakon, unatoš amandmanu. slušam na 101


Ako zakon sad prođe, što je izglednije nego da će pasti, moramo i dalje biti ovako mobilizirani tim...

----------


## Superman

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se uskoro ovdje veselimo!

----------


## aenea

Ma treba ga odbaciti..ne rušit kvorum..mislim, bilo bi bolje, možda sam neskromna  :Grin:

----------


## martina123

Ma ok, krivo cula, al nije ni bitno, cure su odmah dobro napisale...
Zaboravimo taj moj post..   :Grin:

----------


## mamma san

> hsls ipak neće podržati zakon, unatoš amandmanu. slušam na 101
> 			
> 		
> 
> nadam se, jer onda nemaju kvorum, posebno ako svi opet napuste sjednicu, ostaju samo HDZ i mozda HSP ili?


fakat ne znam. 

ali slušala sam u 10.30 na vijestima izvještaj kluba zastupnika hsls-a koji su rekli da IPAK neće podržati ovaj zakon unatoč ovom kosoričinom amandmanu, jer i dalje traže zamrzavanje oplođenih jajnih stanica.

----------


## aenea

> mamma san prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> hsls ipak neće podržati zakon, unatoš amandmanu. slušam na 101
> 
> 
> Ako zakon sad prođe, što je izglednije nego da će pasti, moramo i dalje biti ovako mobilizirani tim...


Potpis.
Čak i bez obzira što bude. Moramo ljude više upoznati sa MPO..

----------


## Nika

ajme...
fakat hercinfarkt

----------


## Shanti

> dragovan isto traži stanku, čehok isto, kajin isto (još se svađa s bebićom), drmić hdssb, a hebrang issto  :? , pupovac isto


Hebrang je veliki manipulator... rekla bih da ovime želi dobiti na vremenu, procijeniti hoće li moći proći zakon ili ne pa da se malo "uvuku" javnosti i spase obraz, a s druge strane, moguće i da dobije vremena za pokušati disciplinirati koalicijske partnere...

----------


## Kadauna

ma sve 5 Martina, moramo se malo i saliti, pukle bismo inace a evo ti naletjela   :Smile:  

 :Kiss:  i hvala tebi i ostalima na izvještajima iz Sabora

----------


## tweety

možda se neće vratiti?
ili je bolje da se vrate, ali da su protiv?
jel ih ima dovoljno za biti protiv

----------


## bublica3

ja još mislim da se nešto mora desit dobro za nas! Zaslužile smo!

----------


## ivarica

do maloprije sam se  zderala kako je mm izasao van kod doktora u crveno sivom sorcu i smedje narancastoj majici , a sad mi nije ni vazno to sto prugice na sorcu idu u jednom smjeru, a na majici u drugom

----------


## martina123

Prisluskivao je ove na stanci, da zna kaj bu rekel u Saboru...   :Laughing:

----------


## mamma san

> možda se neće vratiti?
> ili je bolje da se vrate, ali da su protiv?
> jel ih ima dovoljno za biti protiv


ne mogu vječito izbjegavati glasanje.  :/

----------


## necija mama

> Prisluskivao je ove na stanci, da zna kaj bu rekel u Saboru...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Gabi

Počinje...uh   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Uffffff.... :/

----------


## mamma san

jel su svi tamo?

----------


## bublica3

evo sjedaju za svoje udobne fotelje.

----------


## pino

ja sam zgubila 3 kile otkad je sve ovo pocelo. zaboravim jesti. bolje da bude gotovo sto prije inace ce samo kostur ostat.

----------


## Mali Mimi

evo vratili se

----------


## martina123

EVO!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mukica

zivopisnijoj atmosferi :?

----------


## Nika

prolila sma sad vodu po mobitelu i tastaturi od silnog refresanja

----------


## aenea

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa majice imajuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :D

----------


## Lucas

suze mi idu   :Heart:

----------


## Gabi

Dragovan

----------


## mamma san

krepat ću

----------


## Nika

kakve majice

----------


## martina123

SDP!

GLEDAJTE MU MAJCU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mukica

kakve majice
kakve majice

----------


## pino

sta je? sta je?

----------


## mamma san

> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa majice imajuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu     :D


kakve majice???

----------


## gupi51

Ne mogu vjerovat.
svi imaju majice kad srce kaže dijete vlada kaže ne

HVALA IM

Ajme suze mi idu

----------


## Davor

> Zaslužile smo!


Zaslužili smo i takav Sabor. Slobodno se nadaj dobrome, ali ne računaj da ćeš nešto dobiti na zasluge.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Majica!  :Grin:   :D

----------


## disciplina

kad srce kaže dijete vlada kaže NE!!!!

----------


## Bubica

wow, jeste li vidjei SDP-ovce!!!! svi obukli macije: Kad srce kaze dijete....


bravo, bravo, bravo!!!!!

----------


## ksena28

majice   :Crying or Very sad:  predivni su predivni 

EVO I LJIGU PRIKAZUJU   :Evil or Very Mad:  (MILINOVIĆA)

----------


## Gabi

Bravo za majice  :D 
 :Kiss:

----------


## martina123

Milinovic... piz....a mu m----a.. (kamera ga pokazala)

----------


## tibica

:D  pogledajte ih!!!!

----------


## necija mama

bijele majice sa crvenim natpisom 
kad srce kaže dijete, vlada kaže ne

----------


## aenea

Srce kaže dijete, vlada kaže ne
milinović izgubljen  :Grin:

----------


## bublica3

evo Bebić počeo pi_ _ _ _

Evo riječ ima SDP Obukao je majcu kad SRCE kaže dijete NE kaže HRVATSKA
Svi obukli majce!!!!!!

----------


## Mukica

zastupnici 
g.e.n.i.j.al.n.i. ste!!!   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## gričanka

Evo Dragovana,  sunce naše  :Love:

----------


## ivarica

bravooooo

----------


## Marsupilami

ajmeeeeeeeeeeeee   :Crying or Very sad:  

svaka im cast  :D  :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

drage moje Rodice, hvala vam, znam da ste umiješane   :Kiss:

----------


## andrejaaa

Hvala SDP-u   :Heart:

----------


## aenea

milinović se digo i šapće nekaj bebiću
smrad!

----------


## ksena28

bebić i milinović nešto šapću, jadno

----------


## martina123

MIlinovic sa BEbicem sapce!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:   Iza govornika...   :Embarassed:

----------


## Lucas

nadam se samo da se milinoviću barem upola steglo srce kao meni....

svaka čast za majice   :Naklon:   :Heart:

----------


## Gabi

Milinović je lud

----------


## Mukica

uh rasplakali me ovi s majicama

----------


## bublica3

*BRAVO! Hvala vam svima!!!!!!!!!*     :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Nika

placem
ljudi, svaka vam cast  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

pljesak za Dragovana :D  :D

----------


## ksena28

dragovan rules

HVALA SDP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SKOČILA SAM S KAUČA

----------


## Gabi

Joj, evo nam Bagarića

----------


## pino

rasplakala sam se ko kisna godina - HVALA HVALA HVALA

----------


## disciplina

e plačem ko luda.. 
teško mi je uopće pomisliti kako je vama budućim mamama koje ovaj zakon izravno dotiče   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ivarica

jeeee
sdp nece sudjelovati u glasanju

----------


## maria71

> wow, jeste li vidjei SDP-ovce!!!! svi obukli macije: Kad srce kaze dijete....
> 
> 
> bravo, bravo, bravo!!!!!


plačem, svaka čast sdp

----------


## ina33

> Ne mogu vjerovat.
> svi imaju majice kad srce kaže dijete vlada kaže ne
> 
> HVALA IM
> 
> Ajme suze mi idu


  :Heart:  i   :Crying or Very sad:  i HVALA!

----------


## tweety

SUZE MI TEKU!
samo se slijevaju

----------


## ksena28

> Joj, evo nam Bagarića


bagariću ubij se sramoto

----------


## martina123

Vesna Pusic je vani...

A gle sad ovoga idiota!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Cannisa

:D za majce.....odlične su

----------


## bublica3

evo neki tukac se buni!

----------


## martina123

> Gabi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Joj, evo nam Bagarića
> 
> 
> bagariću ubij se sramoto


SRAMOTA!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gabi

Svaka čast za majice, zakon su  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Joss

majice...........dragi Bože Srce kaže dijete vlada kaže ne.......  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tweety

isključio mu mikrofon:LOL:

----------


## martina123

Bebicu... nisi u vrticu!

----------


## aenea

bebiću smo utjerale strah u kosti..kaže..molim vas zastupnice i zastupnice  :Grin:

----------


## Zara01

ajme bagaric   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Opet ovaj Hercegovac what the f.... on tu radi nek ide u Bosnu pa nek tamo sere

----------


## bublica3

Pusić ima riječ!

----------


## gričanka

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:    (majice)

----------


## martina123

Pusic i ona ima majcu!

----------


## Ibili

kakav je ovo primitivac? presterašno, čak ga i bebić opominje

----------


## aenea

Dobro, Bagarić je javno pokazao kakav je primitivac.

----------


## Gabi

Veli Pusićka da amandman ništa ne mijenja

----------


## Zara01

i pusi cka sa majicom  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## vanjci

ajme ja sam se rasplakala....

----------


## Lucas

> bebiću smo utjerale strah u kosti..kaže..molim vas zastupnice i zastupnice


  :Grin:   neka neka....

----------


## bublica3

Kaže da nije u redu da se ovaj amandman odnosi samo na parove izvanbračne zajednice!

----------


## Ibili

ajme, pa i taj bagarić je neki liječnik???

----------


## Mukica

ma Bagaric, stalno trosi nase zivote svojim replikama

----------


## aenea

Vesna Pusić, carice!!!!! DOLE ČLANAK 38.!!!!!

----------


## Gabi

Kad ih gledam u ovim majicama suze samo teku. A na poslu sam.

----------


## ksena28

golem je tu

----------


## Lucas

uuuu milinović je ljut ko ris   :Evil or Very Mad:  

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## martina123

6 zahtjeva - Pusic- naravno odbijaju

- samohrane majke i dalje ne
- 3 jajne stanice, a ne sve jajne stanice i dalje
- ne predvida se zamrzavanje
- predvida se prigovor savjesti
- ne predvida se mogucnost - oba partnera neplodna i pravo na IVF
- obavezan zahtjev na 2 misljenje, drzava kao tutor

I zato kaze- NE!

----------


## BubaSanja

Taman pričam na tel i vidim ih u tim majicama i steglo se grlo, krenule suze

 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ksena28

[quote="ksena28"]golem je tu[/quotenhs napušta sabornicu, sdp isto

----------


## sandra-zvrk

idu van! plačem

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bravo Pusićka i   :Kiss:  za majice  :Heart:

----------


## Gabi

Oporba napušta sabornicu

----------


## tweety

> uuuu milinović je ljut ko ris


ma di ga vidiš?
ja nikako da ga ulovim

----------


## bublica3

DOLI članak  38. !!!!    :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Cannisa

napuštaju sabornicu

----------


## martina123

Napustaju Sabornicu!

Cehok ostaje...  Svi iidu van...

----------


## gričanka

Pusićka iznosi razloge, konačno i ono o prizivu savjesti liječnika, za neprihvaćanje zakona- što znači da im amandmanćić ipak nije zamazao oči

ODLAZE IZ SABORA  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ksena28

čehok nema majicu! da ga čujemo!

----------


## aenea

čEHOK...nemoj me razočarati..pliz!

----------


## bublica3

evo ČEHOK!    :Smile:

----------


## apricot

odoše

----------


## BubaSanja

odoše

----------


## Marnie

opet će napustiti sabornicu i neće podržati zakon

----------


## apricot

na TVu je petnaestak sekundi prije

----------


## ksena28

čehok ljut što su ovi otišli

----------


## Gabi

Čehok sračka

----------


## ksena28

čehok je P.......................Z................D........  .......A............

----------


## Ibili

otišli...

----------


## aenea

I sad će imati većinu.. :?

----------


## martina123

Nema majcu.... 

Vi gospodo sad koji ste izasli iz Sabornice zaboravljate da ste vec jednom to ucinili, i kada je Racan bio isto niste imali snage donjeti zakon!

(pokusavam citirati)..

Nemojmo stavljati majce, i jeftino politikantski zadobiti gradane...  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## ina33

> čehok nema majicu! da ga čujemo!


? Ovo mi je najveće iznenađenje? Što priča?

----------


## ksena28

KAJ ON MORALIZIRA

on misli za to glasat??????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gabi

Kaj je sad s kvorumom???

----------


## Matilda

Kaj je Čehoku?
Kaj su mu hadezeovci nekaj obećali? :?

----------


## marči

nema majicu...i muči ga napuštanje

----------


## koryanshea

> I sad će imati većinu.. :?


to ni meni nije jasno?!
pa kvorum je ostao?? (iako izgleda sve prazno...)

----------


## ksena28

daj reci , ne ne želi glasat  :D  :D  :D

----------


## marči

tražit će povlačenje zakona

----------


## bublica3

Čehok se ne slaže sa izlaženjem iz sabornice ali se nikako ne slaže s novim zakonom.

----------


## ina33

> Kaj je Čehoku?
> Kaj su mu hadezeovci nekaj obećali? :?


A baš sam se mislila kako mi je on jedan od simpatičnijih političara...

----------


## ksena28

digo se milinović, ljut je  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Boki318

Kak se*re

----------


## ivarica

bravo cehok

----------


## tweety

Nisu. Ok je!

----------


## apricot

Rodu prvu spominje

----------


## VedranaV

Traži da se ne donosi sad. Jeee!

----------


## martina123

trazi da jos jednom sjednemo "hladne glave"...

I Cehok je spomenuo i udrugu Roda....i kaze da nas sve cuju..

Kao d anas nisu culi do sada!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## gričanka

Očekujem da to isto učini Čehok - samo nešto filozofira o odlasku iz sabora i odgovornosti ,,,, kritizira jeftino politikanstvo i kritizira SDP
joooooooj majčice,,,,,, predlaže novu proceduru .....

----------


## bucka

> Rodu prvu spominje


 :D

----------


## ina33

> bravo cehok


Što kaza čehok?

----------


## ksena28

šeks tješi milinovića, ovaj je   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## aenea

Šeks i Milinović se raspravljaju nekaj  :Grin:

----------


## marči

uf spominje koalicijski sporazum

----------


## Zara01

cehok kaze da se ne smije donjeti zakon preko noci kad se cekalo 30 godina

----------


## tweety

I meni je malo žao da su otišli prije no što je on rekao svoje.

----------


## Lucas

> Lucas prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> uuuu milinović je ljut ko ris   
> 
>  
> 
> 
> ma di ga vidiš?
> ja nikako da ga ulovim


bio je prikazan sekundu...ljut je nešto zapisivao prije nego li je pusić dovršila govor

čehok....   :Evil or Very Mad:  

.

----------


## anjica

bravo Cehok
a Milinovic ne izgleda zadovoljno

----------


## martina123

Milinovic ljut....   :Laughing:   8) 

I kaze Cehok da se ne moze donjeti zakon prema hitnom amadmanu!

----------


## ksena28

čehok traži povlačenje zakona struku uključiti i rode

----------


## apricot

čehok, bravo

----------


## Ibili

pa nije da baš sve loše govori...nije stvar u samo tom jednom amandmanu...

----------


## gričanka

Če3hok dobro zbori !!!

----------


## Zara01

milinovicu se nesto objesila faca

----------


## Mali Mimi

Odlično i Čehokk neće glasati kaže "Nemojmo se igrati sa sudbinama građana" i da uključimo udrugu Roda i liječnike u donošenje ovog zakona

----------


## martina123

Isuse, ide MILINOVIC!

----------


## apricot

ide milinović

----------


## Gabi

Sad će nam Milinović sve objasniti u 5 min.

----------


## Deaedi

Ja na poslu gledam samo sliku, ne mogu staviti ton, dajte pišite i dalje šta govore.

----------


## pino

kaje milinovic, kaj ti nekaj ne ide kak si si  zamislil u toj neandertalskoj glavici?

----------


## Cannisa

a sada  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## aenea

daje riječ smradu milinoviću..nadajmo se da će biti primitivan kao i uvijek
 :Mad:

----------


## tweety

Odličan je!
Bravo Čehok.

----------


## bublica3

Čehok je dobro govorio! 

A evo nam TUKSON ministar

----------


## andrea

čehok kaže, u stilu "poslušajmo šta o tome kažu- udruga "roda"...itd"   :Smile:

----------


## anjica

muca

----------


## ivarica

ajde milinovicu, pomozi nam i ovaj put

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja idem na WC da ga ne slušam  :Grin:

----------


## Lucas

[quote="Lucas"][quote="tweety"]


> +
> 
> bio je prikazan sekundu...ljut je nešto zapisivao prije nego li je pusić dovršila govor
> 
> čehok....   
> 
> .


krivi smajl kod čehoka  :?

----------


## Matilda

Al Milinović oblijeta okolo, ajme bjesomara.   :Laughing:

----------


## Davor

Čekaj, imaju li kvorum?

----------


## apricot

da neće zaplakati?!

----------


## Ibili

> Sad će nam Milinović sve objasniti u 5 min.


o, da

----------


## Gabi

Sad on napada SDP zakaj nisu donijeli zakon kad su mogli. Sram ga bilo

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Čehok je dobro rekao! Ali ovaj sad!!!!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## martina123

Evo ga....

Sad pljuje SDP i i opet ponavlja Cehoka...

moralna, eticka.... i VJERSKAA?? STo vjerska????

Evo, spominje Vecernji! 

Ne bi bili rodeni da je Milanovicev...... tesko sam to citao... (jadan)

----------


## laky

kuka na text iz večernjaka kako mu je "tesko"   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Marsupilami

njemu je bilo tesko...oh jadan, suze mi niz rit cure   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## martina123

100 zametaka ne znamo gdje su????? Zbog zakona iz 78?

----------


## ina33

> čehok traži povlačenje zakona struku uključiti i rode


Jupi, i dalje mi je jedan od najsimpa likova  :D !!

----------


## marči

kao mu nije neugodno!!!!!

valjda zato i je ministar

----------


## gričanka

Jadan, "nije mu lako" baš scedrapateljno,  ali brani zakon i truća o malverzacijama, opet o izvanbračnoj zajednici

----------


## vinko

milinovic prtlja. dobit cemo bitku

----------


## ksena28

razgovarao je sa strukom, kaže, prof Šimunićem!!!!!!

----------


## Gabi

Sad objasniti zašto nema zamrzavanja zametaka...

----------


## maya3

svaka čast zastupniku Čehoku savršeno je opisao našu patnju :D

----------


## Joss

Milinović- hvli sam sebe što je imao hrabrosti predložiti zakon
teško mu je bilo čitati u novinama da šestomjesečna beba ne bi bila rođena da je bio na snazi njegov zakon a osobito o kolegi bajsu...siroče

----------


## gupi51

Ajme šta baljezga

----------


## VedranaV

Koliko će on još s*ati?

----------


## Shanti

Sličice djece iz Večernjeg su ga (navodno) ganule... moram provjeriti koja je to šestomjesečna beba čiji pogled je (navodno) ministra dirnuo ravno u srce...   :Smile:  

(neću psovat, neću biti prosta, pa gdje on živi, pa je li ikada vidio IVF bebu?!... *#$%# jedan!   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------


## ina33

> 100 zametaka ne znamo gdje su????? Zbog zakona iz 78?


Sram ga bilo, odakle mu ove netočnosti, ovo izmišlja   :Evil or Very Mad:  !!!

----------


## aenea

SE...... MANIPULATORSKA!!!!!

----------


## VedranaV

Vrijeme mu ističe, o hvala ti Svevišnji!

----------


## Ibili

[quote="laky"]kuka na text iz večernjaka kako mu je "tesko"   :Evil or Very Mad: [/quote

osijećam se pogođenom

----------


## ksena28

ne može se pomiriti da sa "srednjim vijekom" u irskoj, poljskoj, italiji, švicarskoj i njemačkoj ... tehnologija napreduje, rezultati s smrzn jajnim stanicama isti i bolji

----------


## marči

jel nas to Š potkajlao???

----------


## gupi51

ovo je LAŽ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ja imam rad gjd epokazuju da djeca od smrznutih oocita imaju više malformacija

----------


## pino

sta bi se trebali suosjecat s jednim bahatim arogantnim nadrlijeckom koji se igra Boga i kroji nam sudbine?

----------


## Marsupilami

mislim da mu ponestaje wc papira   :Grin:

----------


## bublica3

ble ble ble blebeta 
ne mogu na ni gledati!

----------


## mamma san

buldog

----------


## maya3

a ono je bio naslov za četvorke iz VG

----------


## Zara01

pa on je ipak ublazio retoriku

----------


## martina123

Spominje zamrzavanje zametaka!

Citiram:

_prije 5 god. jedina zemlja zabrane je bila Italija, i danas: Irska, Poljska, Njemacka, Svicarska.....

Znaci prema SDP-u mi smo nazadni?!! 

A gledajte koje zemlje?!..._


............
Sad, prica o izvanbracnim zajednicama....
On ne pristaje na politikanstvo, da SDP zlorabi zene i djecu....

Prica o dobi od 38god.
i o 6 postupaka..

----------


## gupi51

Šimuniću sam, si sebe pogazio.

Sram Vas može biti

----------


## ksena28

sad neće zatvoriti 28 poglavlje! jako je ljut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## wewa

hvala, gosp. Čehok!

hvala svima koji su obukli majicu, placem na poslu   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ina33

> razgovarao je sa strukom, kaže, prof Šimunićem!!!!!!


"tek usputno konzultirana struka" je čak i vrlo pažljiv i pol. korektan Šimuniće wording u Nacionalu!

----------


## bublica3

Evala opet kaže da je hrabar!

----------


## Gabi

Ne pristaje na povlačenje zakona

----------


## apricot

ne pristaje na povlačenje!!!!

----------


## aenea

Kajin, razvali ga!

----------


## ksena28

> sad neće zatvoriti 28 poglavlje! jako je ljut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ne pristaje na povlačenje zakona.

evo kajina, ima majicu, neće je obući, al je nosi ko rekvizit ids protiv

----------


## laky

nepristaj na povlačenje zakona   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## marči

kajin..posljednja nada!

----------


## Joss

Kajin je protiv- ids neće glasati

----------


## maya3

upsssss nesmijem puno pričati (gle avatar) al mislim da ću mu prvom prilikom skresat sve u facu  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bublica3

AJMO Kajin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :D   :D    :D     :D      :D

----------


## martina123

ZAKLJUCAK: Rekao je da je zamrzavanje jajne stanice bolje, i da ej veca sansa zamrzavanja stanice , a ne zametaka!!!!!! AJME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Sad je, IDS!

----------


## Gabi

Zakaj Kajin nije obukao majicu, nego je drži u ruci?

----------


## laky

nije za zakon ni kajin

----------


## ksena28

dakle, eu je u pitanju, plus desna struja, plus crkva i MI PROTIV NJIH SVIH

----------


## ina33

> i o 6 postupaka..


Na ovakvih 6 postupaka bolje da nitko ne ide i bolje bi bilo da ih je malje da ljudi čim prije shvate da na takvav način u MPO-u kruha nema i otiđu gdje se mogu normalno liječiti, dapače, na ovaj im se način krade ono najdragocijenije u liječenju - vrijeme!

----------


## gupi51

Ajmo manjine.
budite uz nas

----------


## Mali Mimi

Jeste čuli ovo on je prije razgovarao sa Šimunićem oko zamrzavanja i prije 5 god. samo je Italija zabranjivala zamrzavanje zakona a sad to čini 5 zemalja Europske unije.
A za zamrzavanje jajne stanice postoje veće šanse nego li za zamrzavanje embrija po nekom najnovijem istraživanju u Torontu :?  :?  :?

----------


## Shanti

Kajin... budi žestok!!!

----------


## martina123

Ajmo Kajin! 

Prica da ce ako ga donesu (zakon) da ce sigurno pasti na ustavnom sudu!

----------


## gričanka

Ovog puta se Mile barem udostojio pojaviti u Saboru!!!!
Kajin isto dobro zbori!!

----------


## Zara01

bravo kajin  :Kiss:

----------


## ivarica

hiperventiliram
kad bi bar mogla skrolat do kraja

----------


## gupi51

bravo Kajin

----------


## martina123

KAJIN: Crkva Gospodo ne moze voditi drzavu!

----------


## Gabi

Bravo Kajin...koketiranje s crkvom
Ništa nije sveto kao majčinstvo   :Kiss:  . Bravo

----------


## marči

bravo kajin!!!!!

----------


## keksolina

Ne znam di sam procitala ali mislim da ima nesto u tome da HDZ ne odustaje od zakona zbog kompromisa sa Crkvom nakon sta su vratili rad nedjeljom, koje licemjerje...

Dobro je reka Kajin da Crkva ne moze voditi drzavu i da nista nije svetije od majcinstva...

----------


## pino

> Bravo Kajin...koketiranje s crkvom
> Ništa nije sveto kao majčinstvo   . Bravo


Wow ovo mi je super!

----------


## anjica

Seks se nesto uznemirio

----------


## Marsupilami

bravo Kajin  :D

----------


## ksena28

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2764

Učlanjujte se u fun page i inzistirajte na ostavci

----------


## Zara01

pere bajsa, i celibat. bravo kajin!!!!!!!!

----------


## mamma san

> *Seks* se nesto uznemirio


krepat ću   :Laughing:

----------


## bublica3

Kajin  :D  :D  :D 

crkva ima pravo na mišljenje, ali politka se vodi u parlamentu! 
Aludira na Baj baj Bajsa!

----------


## martina123

Nista nije sveto kao majcinstvo i djeca, prica dalje!


Prosljeduje zakon u 3 citanje.... 

Sad mu dobacuju da Crkva ima pravo reci svoje misljenje...

On im odgvara: ali politika se vodi ovdje u parlamentu!!!!!!!!

Postujem svaciji svjetonazor, ali ovdje se gospodo igramo sa obiteljima, majkama i djecom!!!!!!!

Kaze Kajin!

I ta djeca (IVF djeca): biti ce jednako dobri hrvati i krscani!

----------


## gričanka

KAJIN JE ODLIČAN i dovoljno pozitivno agresivan!! Volim ovakve koji govore glasno i čvrsto

----------


## Kadauna

ja ne mogu slusati, samo gledati Sabor na poslu. No, nesto mi je Bebic kisel

----------


## Mali Mimi

Inače mi se ne sviđa Kajin ali bravo za stav

----------


## mamma san

kajin! izvrsno rečeno!

----------


## tweety

milinović u stilu hvalite me usta moja ili ću vas razvaliti
 :Sad:

----------


## ivakika

svaka cast Kajin!

----------


## Joss

Kajin i mpo djeca će biti jednako dobri hrvati,građani,kršćani........

----------


## Gabi

MPO djeca će biti isto jednako dobri Hrvati...napušta Sabor

----------


## martina123

HDSSP....

----------


## anjica

> anjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Seks* se nesto uznemirio
> 
> 
> krepat ću


  :Grin:

----------


## bublica3

Evo Drmić ima riječ!

----------


## tweety

> Kajin i mpo djeca će biti jednako dobri hrvati,građani,kršćani........


Genijalno!

----------


## ksena28

> http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=1&Tekst2ID=&Show=2764
> 
> Učlanjujte se u fun page i inzistirajte na ostavci


krivi link: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Inicij...9097564?ref=nf

----------


## martina123

sad prica...

----------


## marči

ivan drmić HDSSB

i oni neće glasati z azakon

----------


## Shanti

Bravo, bravo *Kajin*!  :D 

Bravo SDP, bravo HNS, bravo IDS!  :D

----------


## ksena28

ni hdssb neće glasati za, a katolici su!  :D

----------


## Joss

Ni oni neće glasovati

----------


## gupi51

Ne mogu vjerovati
HDSSB  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Matilda

Joj, mahune će mi zagorit. 8)

dobro je, dobro, pametni ljudi govore.

----------


## wewa

bravo za oporbu, bravo za Kajina!

----------


## laky

pametno zbori   :Smile:  ovaj Drmić

----------


## ivarica

ali oce li napustiti saor?
imaju li kvorum?
koliko ih je uopce

----------


## Shanti

> ali oce li napustiti saor?
> imaju li kvorum?
> koliko ih je uopce


Koliko sam shvatila, i IDS će izaći...

----------


## mamma san

> ali oce li napustiti saor?
> imaju li kvorum?
> koliko ih je uopce


nemam pojma.

----------


## Nika

jel kain izasao?

----------


## Gabi

Drmić...odlično...pomoći nam treba 
Svatko od nas pozna barem jedan par koji ima ovaj problem...

----------


## ksena28

ma bravo drmić, "olakšat građanima da ne idu van ne dižu kredite, svatko pozna barem jedna neplodni par to nam treba kao vjernicima da usrećimo te ljude", milinović i golem potonuli!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Matilda

hadzeovci na koljenima,
koji kroše  :D

----------


## gupi51

Dobro kaže.
Milinović želi biti veći Katolik od Pape

----------


## mamma san

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ali oce li napustiti saor?
> imaju li kvorum?
> koliko ih je uopce
> 
> 
> nemam pojma.


ono što sam saznala to je da ako su svi hdzeovci pristuni u saboru, imaju većinu neovisno o oporbi.  :/

----------


## tweety

kako se zove ovaj zastupnik?

----------


## Zara01

bravo drmic, nece glasovati  :Smile:

----------


## Joss

drmić bravo!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BubaSanja

Bravo Drmić, sve je lijepo rekao!

----------


## VedranaV

Što je ovo Crkva ili Sabor?

----------


## ksena28

drmić legenda, žali milinovića, ne jer ga napadaju, nego jer je u krivu!

----------


## anjica

ovaj Drmic me pozitivno iznenadio

----------


## apricot

pupovac

----------


## martina123

Drmic...: za ovaj zakon necu dici svoj glas!

50 000 neplodnih parova, znaci oko 100 000 ljudi zeli svoju obitelj, i  tu drzava treba pomoci!

Kaze on... 

Da dobiju svoj Bozji dar!

A ne da ih prisli da dizu kredite i da idu van na oplodnju!

Drgi razlog zasto treba zavrsiti i dotjerati novi zakon: svatko od nas zna nekoga tko ima problema sa neplodnoscu, bas zato kao vjernici im morate dati sansu.

Ja jos jednom naglasavam da sam vjernik...

Ali... S eovaj problem mora rijesiti i oni iz kluba nece sudjelovati

Pljuje Milinovica, kaze ne zalim vas sto vas pljuju, istina je negdje izmedu ! Prihvatite to!

----------


## Gabi

Žali HDZ-ovce što ne razumiju problematiku   :Laughing:

----------


## aenea

> dakle, eu je u pitanju, plus desna struja, plus crkva i MI PROTIV NJIH SVIH


ksena28, ne podcjenjuj nas  :Grin:  malo što je žestoko i uporno kao žena koja se bori za majčinstvo i dijete  :Love:

----------


## disciplina

žali milinovića jer ovaj ne kuži da nije u pravu  :D  :D  :D

----------


## vinko

io oni ce izaci!

----------


## laky

kako je oprao Milinovića  :D  :D

----------


## Matilda

Ide Pupovac,
Pupi sad ih zatuci!

----------


## Marsupilami

i oni napustaju sabor  :D

----------


## gričanka

Drmić i njegovi neće glasati ZA- ma bravo!!!!!!!
Zasada su svi za nas, čuvajmo želudac za one poslije (da ih barem ne bude-možda su svi malo bolje promislili.... ako su to već učinili ovi katolici)
Drmić žali Milinovića  .... Bravo

----------


## mamma san

pupovac.

apri, ja sam još uvijek sa tobom na telefonu i slušam.   :Smile:

----------


## bublica3

Drmić neće glasovati!!!  Rekao je dobro Milinoviću!!!

----------


## gupi51

Milinović je blijed kao krpa.
Zaslužio je ovo
HDZ sam ne može imati većinu, zar ne?

----------


## anchi

Jeeee, sad ide Pupovac

----------


## Shanti

I HDSSB neće glasovati  :D 

"Ministre, ja Vas žalim jer ne shvaćate da niste u pravu"

Sudeći po ovome, HSS je za povlačenje

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/hss-p...an-clanak-4466

----------


## tweety

Drmić, je li?
Bravo!

----------


## marči

neće ni SDSS glasati za!

----------


## ksena28

pupovac spominje sms i pisma ne pamti toliko interes javnosti BRAVO MI ŽENE BRAVO MI  :D

----------


## apricot

o vama govori

----------


## pino

> Dobro kaže.
> Milinović želi biti veći Katolik od Pape


Odlicno je to rekao!

----------


## martina123

Pupovac:

prica koliko s eljudi obratilo sms porukama, pismima, mailovima.... (he, he   :Grin:   )

Sto znaci da je ljudima to iznimno vazno!

----------


## Gabi

Pupovac je dirnut primljenim mailovima

----------


## aenea

Pupovac kaže da ne pameti da je primio toliko poruka kao u vezi ovoga :D isplatilo se :D

----------


## anchi

> Jeeee, sad ide Pupovac


htjedoh reći Jeeeee za sad,
sad je na redu P.

----------


## Shanti

Bravo, Pupovac!

 :D

----------


## Joe

ajme cure, koji prijenos!!! 8)   :Love:

----------


## Deaedi

Bravo!

----------


## ivarica

jeee, cure, svaka nam svima cast na svim onim pismima, letcima i mailovima zastupnicima

----------


## marči

što li će napraviti HSS???? Sad imaju presudnu ulogu

----------


## aenea

> Pupovac kaže da ne pameti da je primio toliko poruka kao u vezi ovoga :D isplatilo se :D


ne pamti..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zara01

ajme, milinovic je kiseoooo

----------


## BubaSanja

> pupovac spominje sms i pisma ne pamti toliko interes javnosti BRAVO MI ŽENE BRAVO MI  :D


x

----------


## Joss

SDSS spominje nas danikad nije primio toliko molbi kojima smo tražili da nam pomognu da postanemo roditelji
sdss traži da koalicija još jednom razgovara o tome

----------


## tweety

> o vama govori


  :Heart:  
Bravo i za Pupovca!

----------


## bublica3

Pupovac kaže da se ne sijeća kada je dobio toliko poruka! Suosjeća s nama.

----------


## martina123

I oni traze jos jedno citanje i razgovoranje o tome, jer puno njih nije jucer razgovaralo o tome (amadman)

prica o demografskom deficitu.. i padu njegovog kretanja!

----------


## ksena28

ja plačem

----------


## marči

RODA i svi vi koji ste bilo kako sudjelovali-ušli smo u povijest!

----------


## martina123

Pljuje ministra! Ha,ha,ha! I on!

----------


## bublica3

> ksena28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pupovac spominje sms i pisma ne pamti toliko interes javnosti BRAVO MI ŽENE BRAVO MI  :D
> 
> 
> x


 :D  :D  :D  BRAVO svima nama suborke moje!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Gabi

Milinoviću, bojiš li se sad ŽENA???

----------


## anchi

Govori o lošoj demografskoj slici Hr

----------


## ksena28

> ja plačem


milinović nije baš spavao, ima podočnjake samo takve! neće ga ni teretana danas spasiti!

----------


## apricot

sdss izgleda neće glasati

----------


## wewa

> RODA i svi vi koji ste bilo kako sudjelovali-ušli smo u povijest!


  :Heart:

----------


## Marsupilami

Ovdje mozete vidjeti raspodjelu 6. saziva sabora

http://www.sabor.hr/Default.aspx?sec=2543

HDZ ima 66 zastupnika od ukupno 153 mjesta    :Wink:

----------


## Gabi

Traži odgodu zakona i napušta sabornicu

----------


## Matilda

Ode i SDS! :D

----------


## gupi51

Pupovac bravo    :D  :D

----------


## Joss

traži odgodu- ako se bude glasalo izaći će iz sabora

----------


## Zara01

pa svi su odrzali lekciju milinovicu  :Laughing:  
bravo pupovac!!


a ni golem vise nije tako bahato velik  :Smile:

----------


## bublica3

BRAVO G.Pupovac!!!!!

----------


## aenea

Pupovac drži lekciju Hrvatskoj demokratskoj zajednici kako trebaju raditi da povećaju broj državljana Hrvatske!  :Laughing:

----------


## mamma san

popovac najavljuje izlazak ako hdz ne odluči o povlačenju prijedloga   :D  :D  :D

----------


## Gabi

A sad Hebrang

----------


## martina123

Ako ne prihvatite jos jedno citanje i raspravu i mi cemo napustiti sjednicu!


Spomenuo centralno pitanje - ZAMRZAVANJE ZAMETAKA!

AJme, sad Hembrang!

----------


## Ibili

ma bravo g.Pupovac

----------


## ksena28

EVO HEBRANGA

----------


## Joss

sad će Hebrang smrklo mi se

----------


## BubaSanja

ah, HDZ   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Joe

:D  :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

hebrang

----------


## Matilda

Ide Hebrang, dajte toalet papira!

----------


## gupi51

Sad je bolje ugasiti TV

----------


## sretna35

*pupavac:" nemojmo ograničavati znanstvene i institucionalne kapacitete koji nam trebaju*   :Klap:

----------


## pino

> Pupovac drži lekciju Hrvatskoj demokratskoj zajednici kako trebaju raditi da povećaju broj državljana Hrvatske!


 :Laughing:

----------


## gričanka

I oni će otići iz Sabora i traže odgodu glasovqanja   :D 

Jooooj evo Hebranga

----------


## Zara01

sad ce hebrang o rasvjeti  :Mad:

----------


## Joe

> :D  :D  :D


ovo nije išlo hebranga  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bublica3

evo nam hebranga, konzervativca kakvoga odavno nisam vidila!

----------


## Ibili

hebi, hebi..Hebrang  :Razz:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Hebrang buuuuuuu!!!  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## disciplina

sere kvake   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ksena28

> EVO HEBRANGA


sere da su oni dobili puno sms javnosti koja podržava zakon i misli da treba presuditi struka, a struka kaže ono što kaže on

----------


## bublica3

hebranh BUUUUUUUUUUU BUUUUUUUUUUUU BUUUUUUUUUUU   :Razz:

----------


## Gabi

I HDZ je dobio puno mailova   :Laughing:  . ..ali njih se hvali za takav zakon...opet lažu

----------


## Ibili

eto, odlučit će on...kaže odlučimo mi!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mamma san

ma sere kvake

----------


## martina123

I on spominje sms-ova i telefonskih poziva - samo za svoj zakon!

Spominje struku da je bolje zamrznuti jajne stanice, da su to rekli!

Odbacuje da je ovo nazadni zakon!!!!!!!??????????

BLJUVAM!

----------


## Marsupilami

evo vec je poceo trkeljati - on slusa struku   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ina33

> ZAKLJUCAK: Rekao je da je zamrzavanje jajne stanice bolje, i da ej veca sansa zamrzavanja stanice , a ne zametaka!!!!!! AJME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
> 
> Sad je, IDS!


KAKO MOŽE OVAKO LAGATI, A KAŽE DA JE KONZULTIRAO ŠIMUNIĆA, Š. JE REKAO U IZJAVI ZA NACIONAL DA JE ZAMRZAVANJE JAJNIH STANICA NEUSPOREDIVO MANJE USPJEŠNO OD ZAMRZAVANJA EMBRIJA, KOJE JE STANDARDNA METODA! SRAM GA BILO NA LAŽIMA!

----------


## Maxime

Milinovic do kraja svojeg jadnog zivota ne bi smio spavati - napravio je ogromnu stetu i drzavljanima ove zemlje zadao neopisivo nizak udarac ...

----------


## Matilda

Laži, laži, laži me, Hebrang to radi najbolje ...  :Sing:

----------


## BubaSanja

Ma šta kenja??? Onaj tko je tražio da se izglasa novi zakon takav kakav je sigurno nije nikad imao problema sa neplodnosti!

----------


## ksena28

odbacuje da je ovo nazadni zakon! opet spominje europske zemlje sa donacijom jajne stanice, a kod nas je kakti dozvoljeno

----------


## Serpentina

stala sam na stranici broj pet, ne stignem vas pratiti  :Smile: 
suza na oko radi majica, koji potez

pratimo dalje  8)

----------


## koryanshea

halo hebrang, velika je razlika kad ti šalju smsove oni koji IMAJU i oni koji NEMAJU pojma   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## wewa

cure, drzavljanke RH, spremite ovaj topic do iducih izbora i podsjetite se prije glasanja!

----------


## Gabi

Ovo je jedan od naprednijih zakona u Europi ???  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## gričanka

> ksena28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> EVO HEBRANGA
> 
> 
> sere da su oni dobili puno sms javnosti koja podržava zakon i misli da treba presuditi struka, a struka kaže ono što kaže on


Upravo stoga se liječio u inozemstvu
Evo zbog kakvih mi kuha kiselina u želucu

----------


## sretna35

> Pupovac drži lekciju Hrvatskoj demokratskoj zajednici kako trebaju raditi da povećaju broj državljana Hrvatske!


preodlično   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## pino

da, mailova onih koji ne idu na postupke i kojima je to moralno a ne ZIVOTNO pitanje!

----------


## VedranaV

Još malo s.anja. I to su "liječnici". Gdje im je Hipokrat? Gdje im je medicinska etika?

----------


## aenea

Gospodine Hebrang, i teleportiranje će jednom biti moguće i uspješno, ali vi se još uvijek vozite u autu.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bublica3

Jer sa stručnog stajališta kako kaže Prof.Dr.Šimunić Velimir  u postupcima MPO-a gubici manji kad se izvode sa zamrznutim embrijima nego sa zamrznutim jajnim stanicama. Podaci govore kako šansa da se od zamrznute jajne stanice dođe do trudnoće iznosi samo tri posto, dok je šansa za trudnoću sa zamrznutim zametkom između 18 i 20 posto.  Uspješnost postupka, kaže prof. Šimunić, smanjuje i odredba o ograničavanju prava na oplodnju samo tri jajne stanice u jednom pokušaju jer se iz te tri stanice ne stvore ni dva zametka.  Logičan je put da se oplode sve kvalitetne jajne stanice, te se vrati između jednog i tri zametka, a ostali se zamrznu − kaže prof. Šimunić.

----------


## Joss

kaže Hebrang da je puno ljudi dolazilo u Sabor tražiti da se baš ovakav zakon donese...ma tko to?????????
...napušta se zamrzavanje embrija...ovo je jedan od naprednijih zakona u europi...bla..bla..bla..gluposti

----------


## marči

Hebrang -stara fora-ajmo vidjeti kome je lošije od nas i zaključiti kako smo super, strašno

----------


## amyx

nemam riječi   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## gupi51

Koji lažljivac

----------


## bublica3

OVO kaza Šimunić u jednom razgovoru za novine: 

Jer sa stručnog stajališta kako kaže Prof.Dr.Šimunić Velimir  u postupcima MPO-a gubici manji kad se izvode sa zamrznutim embrijima nego sa zamrznutim jajnim stanicama. Podaci govore kako šansa da se od zamrznute jajne stanice dođe do trudnoće iznosi samo tri posto, dok je šansa za trudnoću sa zamrznutim zametkom između 18 i 20 posto.  Uspješnost postupka, kaže prof. Šimunić, smanjuje i odredba o ograničavanju prava na oplodnju samo tri jajne stanice u jednom pokušaju jer se iz te tri stanice ne stvore ni dva zametka.  Logičan je put da se oplode sve kvalitetne jajne stanice, te se vrati između jednog i tri zametka, a ostali se zamrznu − kaže prof. Šimunić.

----------


## anchi

Hebranga ću udavit!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ina33

> I on spominje sms-ova i telefonskih poziva - samo za svoj zakon!
> 
> Spominje struku da je bolje zamrznuti jajne stanice, da su to rekli!
> 
> Odbacuje da je ovo nazadni zakon!!!!!!!??????????
> 
> BLJUVAM!


KOJA LAŽ, PA JA NE MOGU VJEROVATI DA SU U STANJU OVAKO LAGATI U SABORNICI, A IMAJU ČLANAK U JAVNOSTI DI IM ŠIMUNIĆ NORMALNO IZLAŽE POSTOTKE USPJEŠNOSTI ZAMRZAVANJA JAJNIH STANICA I NORMALNO DA JE REKAO DA JE TO VIŠEKRATNO MANJE USPJEŠNO, PA TOLIKO SE LAGATI NE MOŽE, ŠTO MISLE DA MI NE ZNAMO ČITATI?!!! SRAMOTA!!!

----------


## Deaedi

Šta to Šeks šapće Bebiću?

----------


## apricot

kako nisko!

----------


## martina123

SRAMOTA! 

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Strogi okvir kontrole cijelog postupka, ovaj zakon odreduje, donosenjem ovog zakona cinimo iskorak naprijed!

Zakon se nalazi u sredini eu rijesenja, ima kontrolu nad sustavom, i treba ga donjeti - DANAS!

Ako ga ne donesemo ne ispunjavamo uvjete 28...cl..

----------


## mamma san

hebrang ucjenjuje sa ulaskom u eu

riga mi se 

bljuvotina od govora

----------


## laky

fuj Hebrang   :Mad:

----------


## maria71

pa tk onormalan u ovoj zemlji uzima hebranga za ozbiljno....

----------


## Davor

Pa ne zovu ga bez veze Pinocchio  :Laughing:

----------


## ksena28

kaže da će nedonošenje ovog zakona značiti da ćemo si sami zatvoriti vrata za europu
koji asshole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fuj

----------


## martina123

Milinovic OPET!

----------


## ivarica

a hss?

----------


## Gabi

Opet Milinović - obrazlaže amandman

----------


## Mali Mimi

E sad Hebrang, oni su dobili puno SMS i tel poziva da ovaj zakon prođe a ne spominje koliko su dobili mailova protiv vjerujem da smo ih nadmašili, ili ih treba još malo bombardirati  :?  :?

----------


## gričanka

Hebrang nas je javno stavio Europi na žrtveni oltar!!!!!!!!

----------


## mamma san

nešto mi blag milinović

----------


## martina123

prica o amadmanu... trenutno...

----------


## Joss

sad milinović-o izvanbračnim i to je to

----------


## ina33

> Podaci govore kako šansa da se od zamrznute jajne stanice dođe do trudnoće iznosi samo tri posto, dok je šansa za trudnoću sa zamrznutim zametkom između 18 i 20 posto.


O OVOME JA GOVORIM, PA KAKO IH NIJE SRAM TAKO LAGATI, ŠTO JE NJIMA 3% BOLJE OD 18-20%, JADNA LI NAM MAJKA TEK ZA REBALANS PRORAČUNA AKO IM JE OVO MATEMATIKA!

----------


## necija mama

kaže on ako ne donesemo zakon nećemo zatvoriti poglavlje, pa će nam Europa reć sami ste si krivi za neulazak...
Sram ga bilo...
Nećemo zbog korupcije i budala poput tebe

----------


## martina123

Pada odluka!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock:  :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## marči

glasanje

----------


## ksena28

kaj ipak misle glasat?????????????????? čehok  :?

----------


## Marsupilami

s obzirom da obrazlaze amandman znaci da imaju kvorum?  :?

----------


## Gabi

Bebić zabrinut...da li glasovati o zakonu ili..
Opet Čehok...traži odgodu

----------


## Zara01

opet cehok poziva na odgodu  :Smile:

----------


## martina123

Cehok.... se javio opet!

----------


## bublica3

evo G.Čehok!! Bravo!

----------


## jogobela

Hebrang BUUUUUUU,koje gluposti   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ksena28

čehok traži sedam 7 dana da usuglase stavove

----------


## sretna35

ovakve im face   :/   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  nisam vidjela od početka vladavine

 :Klap:  za sve koji se bore kao lavovi

----------


## Serpentina

aaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## apricot

bravo, čehok!

----------


## Gabi

Kaže da nije korektno i to što su telefonski dogovorili amandman

----------


## ksena28

pa oni će nastaviti agoniju i dalje

----------


## martina123

Jucer navecer je Vlada telefonski raspravljala o amadmanu, a ostatak vlade tek danas cuo za taj amadman..

Ajmo biti ljudi!.... Molim vas!

----------


## Shanti

Čehok samo što ne klekne kako bi ih urazumio

----------


## bublica3

Vade se na EU! 
Kaže da nije korektna bila ni sjednica preko telefona!!!!

----------


## disciplina

čehok legenda!!!!

----------


## tweety

Ajme, ajme...od priča o dvadesetosmom poglavlju.
Dajte gospon Hebrang, pa nema svatko novaca za liječenje u inozemstvu!

----------


## aenea

Čehok ih moli ne kao političar da na ljudskoj razini pokažu da im je malo više stalo do toga i da malo više razmišljaju i da nije način da nam odlučuju o sudbini na telefonskoj sjednici jučer u 9 navečer

----------


## martina123

Hemrang

----------


## Matilda

Opet hebrang  :shock:

----------


## Ibili

čehok opet pokušava

----------


## anchi

Čehok je super, sad ćemo vidjeti što će biti dalje

----------


## marči

čehok zaista moli i gestom...

----------


## Shanti

Evo Hebranga manipulatora... :bljuuuuuv

----------


## gričanka

> Kaže da nije korektno i to što su telefonski dogovorili amandman


Konačno je i to netko spomenuo  :Mad:

----------


## tweety

Siroti Bebić, nešto pokušava, ali se ovi njegovi nedaju.

----------


## uporna

> Hebrang BUUUUUUU,koje gluposti


BUUUUUUU

----------


## martina123

Hemrang sere!

----------


## ksena28

evo hebrang podsjeća da je vlada s hsls ovim članom glasala za to, podsjeća čehoka, nema naprijed

----------


## Ibili

bebiću kao da nije do glasanja

----------


## bublica3

evo opet hebrang! Seronja

----------


## marči

sad će se dići i čehok i otići...mora

----------


## aenea

amandman ide na glasanje

----------


## Matilda

Idu van!

----------


## martina123

GLASOVANJE!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gabi

Bebić...iz ovog morami izić.
Glasovanje o amandmanu.

----------


## Zara01

ide glasovanje.
cehok izlazi

----------


## bublica3

ajmo vanka!!!!!

----------


## Matilda

Idu van!

----------


## ivarica

sd cemo znati brojevno stanje

----------


## aenea

čehok ide van! i još neko!

----------


## ksena28

čehok izlazi, bebić traži glasanje nema petirke, ste skužile

----------


## BubaSanja

Glasaju ipak.....
Ima li ih većina?

----------


## Joss

glasa se o amandmanu za izvanbračne zajednice- prošlo

----------


## uporna

Meni se moje dijete tako uzlupalo osjeća siroče koliko sam iznervirana.

----------


## maria71

> Idu van!


tko ide

----------


## martina123

Ajme, glasovanje!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rezultat: 

74 za
1 suzdran
2 protiv


(za amadman)

----------


## aenea

amandman prihvaćen  :Sad:

----------


## ivarica

imaju kvorum  :shock:

----------


## Marsupilami

oni bi rukom glasali, bas se pitam zasto   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pino

> čehok izlazi, bebić traži glasanje nema petirke, ste skužile


ma daj. prelijepo da bi bilo istinito.

----------


## Gabi

Glasanje o zakonu...

----------


## martina123

AMADMAN PRIHVACEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## koryanshea

77 ?! to je kvorum?! kolko je kvorum?

----------


## Gabi

Izgleda da nema kvoruma  :D

----------


## bublica3

prestrašno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1  :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Zara01

> imaju kvorum  :shock:


ne mogu vjerovati!

----------


## aenea

Provjerite da li vam se upalilo svjetlo na odgovarajućem mjestu!

----------


## ivarica

gdje je hss

----------


## Joss

sad o zakonu prihvaćen

----------


## ksena28

zakon:

za 70

protiv 6

suzdržan 1

----------


## marči

kako imaju kvorum???

----------


## anchi

Đizs, glasovanje! :shock:

----------


## laky

ima ih 75 ako dobro računam

----------


## martina123

Zakon - 

rezultat:

- 70 glASOVA ZA 
- 1 SUZDRZAN
- 6 PROTIV


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aenea

Zakon prihvaćen  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## BubaSanja

A u 3PM!!! Prošlo....

----------


## koryanshea

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## VedranaV

Puf!

----------


## cvijeta73

ja samo vidim, nemam zvunčika pa ne čujem   :Mad:  

što je prestrašno? imaju kvorum?

----------


## Gabi

Kaj je sad ovo? Zakon je prihvaćen.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## amyx

ima kvoruma i izglasan je zakon  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ksena28

77 glasova, kaj sad? bebić kaže da je Z prihvaćen

----------


## Mali Mimi

Prihvaćen zakon ne mogu vjerovati :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Marsupilami

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## marči

ne mogu vjerovati!

ne ne mogu!!!!!

----------


## maria71

ajmee :shock:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## martina123

CURE - ZAKON JE PRIHVACEN!

----------


## BubaSanja

Da ovi svi nisu izašli, nego glasali protiv, da li bi prošlo???

----------


## koryanshea

pa jel ovih 6 moglo otić? jel 71 isto kvorum??

----------


## VedranaV

Sram ih može biti!

----------


## Zara01

strasno  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## uporna

Pa jesu to oni izglasali zakon uz amandman  :Evil or Very Mad:   :shock:  :? 
Ne mogu vjerovati smradovi

----------


## ksena28

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## wewa

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## disciplina

pa ne vjerujem   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## laky

nemam riječi   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ina33

Očekivano, ali  :Crying or Very sad: ! I.... we'll be back   :Mad:  !

----------


## Joss

:Crying or Very sad:  bez riječi

----------


## andrejaaa

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## anchi

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee psmtr  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   nisu normalni, nisu normalni

----------


## Serpentina

u p. maaaaa

 :Sad:

----------


## Deaedi

i??????????

----------


## Gabi

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## pino

ovi koji su bili protiv, mogu si guzicu obrisat s tim. da su zaista bili protiv izasli bi van. 

tko je bio protiv  - to su licemjeri. 

strasno. strasno.

----------


## apricot

ajme, 77 ih je tamo!
previše!

----------


## disciplina

ajmo svi pred sabor!!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bublica3

*kako ovo????!!!????*   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## martina123

> ne mogu vjerovati!
> 
> ne ne mogu!!!!!


MOLIM TE DAJ ME NAZOVI, MOLIM TE!

----------


## Nika

ajmeeeeee  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## jogobela

NE MOGU VJEROVAT!ZAKON JE PROŠAO.....

----------


## pale

:Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Matilda

Ovo je za puč!  :Mad:

----------


## ina33

> ovi koji su bili protiv, mogu si guzicu obrisat s tim. da su zaista bili protiv izasli bi van. 
> 
> tko je bio protiv  - to su licemjeri.


x!

----------


## martina123

ILI MARCI ILI IVARICA, NAZOVITE ME MOLIM VAS!

----------


## Lady Grey

pratim i ne vjerujem ...
prestrašno ...   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Marsupilami

drage moje, ne mogu vam opisati kako mi je zao   :Crying or Very sad:  

placem s vama i zbog vas, zbog vase djecice...sokirana sam   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Šta sad :?  :? 
Jel proglašavamo ovaj dan kao DAN ŽALOSTI U BORBI S NEPLODNOSTI

----------


## Ibili

i tako se u sekundi odlučuje o sudbinama tisuća ljudi...
strašno! :shock:   :Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Sad:

----------


## mamma san

> Da ovi svi nisu izašli, nego glasali protiv, da li bi prošlo???


ne.
imali bi ionako većinu. zato su i izašli jer nisu htjeli sudjelovati.

poanta je bila u tome da se utječe na svijest svih zastupnika pa i onih u hdz.

----------


## gupi51

Šta ovo znači?

Pa oni nisu normalni

----------


## gričanka

> ksena28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> čehok izlazi, bebić traži glasanje nema petirke, ste skužile
> 
> 
> ma daj. prelijepo da bi bilo istinito.


Mis friz je bila ... vidjela sam na TVu....

SRAMOTA ..............

----------


## Kjara

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Biene

Sram ih može biti.

----------


## Joss

> pino prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ovi koji su bili protiv, mogu si guzicu obrisat s tim. da su zaista bili protiv izasli bi van. 
> 
> tko je bio protiv  - to su licemjeri. 
> 
> 
> x!


*x*

----------


## BubaSanja

Nemam riječi!   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Cannisa

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  smradovi

----------


## ksena28

MEDICINSKI POTPOMOGNUTA OPLODNJA R.I.P.

----------


## Marnie

Neeee!!!!!  :Crying or Very sad:  Pa što svi naši glasovi ništa ne vrijede!!! Ne mogu vjerovati!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TeddyBearz

> MEDICINSKI POTPOMOGNUTA OPLODNJA R.I.P.


*X*

----------


## Deaedi

SRAMOTA!

----------


## mamma san

sramota.

----------


## tweety

Pa povukao bi se Milinović da nije znao kako će imati kvorum.

----------


## bublica3

*SRAM IH BILO!  SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM!SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM!  SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM!  SRAM! SRAM! SRAM!  SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM!  SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM!SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM!  SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM!  SRAM! SRAM! SRAM!  SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM!  SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM!SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM!  SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM!  SRAM! SRAM! SRAM!  SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM!  SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! SRAM! ...*

----------


## elena

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mamma san

sramota.

----------


## Lady Grey

neopisiva sramota 
žao mi je, žao žao žao   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Davor

A ništa. Ustavni sud.

----------


## necija mama

E pa sad ih tek treba zatrpat mailovima i porukama...

Tužna sam...

----------


## pino

ovo je dan kad pocinje borba protiv hdz-a. 

inace se ne bi mijesala u politiku, ali ovim su dokazali da oni moraju van iz fotelja.

----------


## wewa

cure, treba izaci na ulicu! nas glas mora se cuti!

----------


## Gabi

Hvala svim saborskim zastupnicima koji su bili na našoj strani i borili se do zadnjeg atoma snage.

----------


## maria71

zbogom pameti .....

----------


## aenea

> ksena28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> MEDICINSKI POTPOMOGNUTA OPLODNJA R.I.P.
> 
> 
> *X*


Naša nerođena djeco, R.I.P.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## jogobela

Zakon je prihvaćen uz amandman!!!!LJuta ljuta ljutaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:Ja stvarno ne mogu vjerovat   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mamma san

[quote="Davor"]A ništa. *Ustavni sud*.[/quote

da.

----------


## Matilda

Koji srednji vijek?
Dobro da nas u logore ne sabiju.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ina33

> Hvala svim saborskim zastupnicima koji su bili na našoj strani i borili se do zadnjeg atoma snage.


x!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Petirka je bila u prvom redu kako je niste vidjeli  :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## Kristina1

> sramota.


X
X
X

----------


## gupi51

> ovo je dan kad pocinje borba protiv hdz-a. 
> 
> inace se ne bi mijesala u politiku, ali ovim su dokazali da oni moraju van iz fotelja.




*X*

----------


## Deaedi

> A ništa. Ustavni sud.


Da. Obavezno.
Izdržite cure, pasti će to na Ustavnom.

----------


## Nata_Lija

Hoce li sutra prosvjed? Planirala sam otputovati za weekend, pa da promijenim planove? Samo, ovaj puta da se skupimo u vecem broju...

----------


## TIGY

NO COMMENT ...   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## blondie

Ovo nije država, ovo je živa lakrdija. 
Ajme kako sam bijesna   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## necija mama

Ja sutra radim ali dogovorit ću se sa šefom

Prosvjed...

----------


## Marsupilami

a dajte vi meni pojasnite kako ovaj zakon pridonosi ulasku u uniju?
Ako bi zamrzavali zametke, kako bi to kocilo daljnje pregovore?
Koga oni muljaju?

Ako je stvarno tako, kako je Slovenija usla u Uniju???   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## gričanka

> E pa sad ih tek treba zatrpat mailovima i porukama....


I to opetovano u vremenskim razmacima od po par dana..........
jo dugo, duuuuuuugo,............... i kada budemo u EZu...............
 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ivory

Sramota! Nemam riječi...   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## vikki

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ameli

ovo je prestrašno   :Crying or Very sad:   pa gdje mi to živimo

----------


## Shanti

:Crying or Very sad:  




> Hvala svim saborskim zastupnicima koji su bili na našoj strani i borili se do zadnjeg atoma snage.


Hvala im... hvala svim curama koje su se tako silno angažirale, hvala Rodi... hvala medijima koji su nas podržali...

----------


## Vali

:Sad:

----------


## ksena28

sramotno

----------


## nirvana

Sramota, užas, katastrofa!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## cuckalica

protiv su glasovali bajsove kolege iz hssa

jako mi je zao zbog vas, skoro ste uspjeli. nadam se da ce na ustavnom sudu imati vise pameti.

----------


## ina33

> Hoce li sutra prosvjed? Planirala sam otputovati za weekend, pa da promijenim planove? Samo, ovaj puta da se skupimo u vecem broju...


Ima već odvojeni topic za okupljanje danas u 18 h, evo ga:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=79964

----------


## maya3

sramota, za ne povjerovat  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Deaedi

> protiv su glasovali bajsove kolege iz hssa
> 
> jako mi je zao zbog vas, skoro ste uspjeli. nadam se da ce na ustavnom sudu imati vise pameti.


kaj to znači - da su izašli, ne bi bilo kvoruma?

----------


## Shanti

> A ništa. Ustavni sud.


Nisu li tu opciju blokirali današnjim amandmanom?   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nela.

Sad milinović slavi!!
Ima i on kćer nikad se nezna šta te u životu može dočekat.
Ima BOGA na nebu.
SVAKA RIT DOĐE NA ŠEKRET!
Sory na izrazu al nemogu drukčije  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mamma san

samo ću reći da su dobili bitku, ali ne i rat!

----------


## Davor

> Koji srednji vijek?
> Dobro da nas u logore ne sabiju.


Čekaj, a tko će im onda poreza plaćati :? 

Tu i tamo im treba ovakav ego trip. Svejedno mislim da nema šanse proći. Uostalom, tko će im nakon ove sramote htjeti uopće ostati u HDZ-u. Realno gledajući ovo im je bio čisti autogol.

----------


## Nata_Lija

I usput, nista me ne moze vise udaljiti od Crkve od ovakvih postupaka i ucjena. (mislim, od stvari koje me se izravno ticu; zbog pedofilije, nasilja, manipulacija, licemjerstva, itd. sam se vec odavno udaljila)

----------


## ivanas

Prosvjedi, ustavni sud, zatrpavanje mailovima i letcima, stalno se javljati medijima. 

Ako ovaj zakon ne srusimo necemo niti jedan. [/quote]

----------


## Biene

Ova vlada s ovakvim bahatim ministrima mora pasti. Hoću prijevremene izbore ODMAH!

----------


## CERES

*SRAMOTA!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Shanti

> protiv su glasovali bajsove kolege iz hssa


Trebali su izaći, tada ne bi bilo kvoruma, zar ne?

----------


## nataša

> cuckalica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> protiv su glasovali bajsove kolege iz hssa
> 
> jako mi je zao zbog vas, skoro ste uspjeli. nadam se da ce na ustavnom sudu imati vise pameti.
> 
> 
> kaj to znači - da su izašli, ne bi bilo kvoruma?


 da, ne bi bilo kvoruma!!!

----------


## nabla

Cure, zao mi je!   :Sad:   Ali ne posustajte!
Imate moralnu podrsku iz Srbije!

----------


## nela.

Baš me zanima kako ti ljudi noću spavaju znajući da mnoga djeca zbog njih neće zaplakat

----------


## bublica3

ŠTA SAD??????'

----------


## BP

OVO JE UZAS I SRAMOTA!!!!

SVI NA ULICE!

----------


## Maxime

Cure u kratko vrijeme se puno malih ruku slozilo i bez obzira na porazavajuci rezultat glasanja, dogodilo se bas to da gradjani HR mogu uzburkati vode. Dokazano je da svi mi mozemo ciniti promjenu, mislim da je vrijeme da se sada svi gradjani HR sloze i da se krene s rusenjem ove Vlade kojoj je iskljucivo stalo do vlastitih interesa i guzica. Danas je crni dan za RH   :Crying or Very sad:  Predugo se vec trpi njihovo bahato, autokratski i hipokritski ponasanje.

----------


## pino

a hss-ovci, donijeli ste zakon bas upravo VI - vi ste bili ti koji ste sacinili kvorum, ta mala kap koja je sve prevagnula. sram vas bilo, rekli ste jedno a napravili drugo.

----------


## ivanas

> Nisu li tu opciju blokirali današnjim amandmanom?


Ovog se i ja bojim, da su zato i izmjenili. Ali svejedno mislim da postoji mogućnost zbog ugrožavanja zdravlja žene. Ako ima među vama pravnika daj nam malo pojasnite, imamo li se čemu nadati.

----------


## Gabi

> Cure, zao mi je!    Ali ne posustajte!
> Imate moralnu podrsku iz Srbije!



 :Love:

----------


## uporna

Plačem ko' ljuta godina  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Kad je Hebrang komentirao da je njih puno došlo osobno u Sabor koji su za ovaj zakon da i njih treba uzeti u obzir, naočigled mu je rastao nos kao Pinokiu.
Ma mene zanima koja su to istraživanja i novija dostignuća da je sve veći uspijeh od zamrznutih JS i da je znanost u tom pogledu napredovala??????
I očigledno je struka samo dr. Šimunić - HDZ-ov kadrovik i poslušnik koji zadnjih 20 godina uspiješno zarađuje na istoj toj MPO i zamrzavanju embrija koje je uredno radio.
Milinovića muči gdje su stotinjak zamrznutih embrija? Pa u frižiderirma ministre istim kojima ćete pohranjivati JS i spermije, neko kratko vrijeme dok na Ustavnom sudu ne srušimo taj VAŠ sramotni zakon.

Uh ljuta sam i pozivam se na ono *vaclavovo* Dao Bog da...... (i iskreno to mislim kao kletvu i da upali). Željela bih da se svim koji su omogućili ovaj Zakon dogodi u najbližoj obitelji da ga trebaju primjeniti i to vrlo, vrlo skoro. Grozna sam ali oni su još gori  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## MIJA 32

:Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Šuška

U šoku sam!   :Crying or Very sad:  
A već svima javila da zakon neće proći.

----------


## pino

sta sad - moramo se organizirati SVI, bas SVI!!!

i oni koji ne idu na forum, a idu u bolnice. treba letke po klinikama da nam se pridruze u borbi

----------


## Mishkica

> protiv su glasovali bajsove kolege iz hssa


Bolje da su izašli iz dvorane, jer onda ne bi bilo kvoruma. U Saboru je 153 zastupnika, a u dvorani ih je bilo 77, točno 50% ukupnog broja + 1. Da je samo jedan od tih 77 našao u sebi dovoljno ljudskosti da izađe i na taj način pokaže neslaganje sa zakonom, zakon ne bi prošao. 

Osobno svim saborskim zastupnicima koji su podržali zakon u ovakvom obliku želim svako dobro, jednako kao što ga oni žele svima koji se bore s problemom neplodnosti. Danas su se ti bešćutnici stvarno pokazali na djelu.

----------


## Lucas

nisam uspjela gledati glasovanje i sad kad sam tu pročitala  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
nemogu vjerovati   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## visibaba

:Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
 :Crying or Very sad:  nemam rijeci

----------


## anastazija1

> Sad milinović slavi!!
> Ima i on kćer nikad se nezna šta te u životu može dočekat.
> Ima BOGA na nebu.
> SVAKA RIT DOĐE NA ŠEKRET!
> Sory na izrazu al nemogu drukčije


Odlično napisano ! Još ne mogu vjerovati da je zakon prošao

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Ja jednostavno ne vjerujem!!!!!!   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Kadauna

*Nabla*

*Wewa*

i ostale cure iz drugih država, *hvala na potpori*, ovo je strašno!

ali ja neću biti tužna, neću biti ljuta, jer će me sputavati u našoj borbi. Cure, nikako ne posustatje sada, dodjite svi na Trg Francuske Republike večeras, i kao što su rekle, povedite susjede, prijatelje, poznanike, rodbinu..... vidimo se na Trgu danas!

----------


## Davor

> Davor prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A ništa. Ustavni sud.
> 
> 
> Nisu li tu opciju blokirali današnjim amandmanom?


Pa zakon je šupalj uzduž i poprijeko. Amandman je samo "pokrio" homofobnu stranu zakona koja im ne bi prošla kod Europćana. Pri tome su se zapravo deklarirali kao osvjedočeni homofobi jer kažu da su na amandman pristali kao na kompromis, a da je po njima - ne bi. Dakle, talibanizacija.
Dobro došli u Džamahiriju.

----------


## pino

1500 postupaka godisnje puta recimo 10 godina, puta dva = 30,000 ljudi direktno pogodnjenih neplodnoscu

a gdje je jos i njihova familija prijatelji rodjaci

----------


## Forka

Strašno...  :Sad:   zapravo je s tim, po pitanju inteligencje insuficijentnim likovima bilo i za očekivati ovakav razvoj događaja... 
Dakle, slijedi tužba Ustavnom sudu... 
Ima li još nekih ideja?

----------


## Deaedi

> Nisu li tu opciju blokirali današnjim amandmanom?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ovog se i ja bojim, da su zato i izmjenili. Ali svejedno mislim da postoji mogućnost zbog ugrožavanja zdravlja žene. Ako ima među vama pravnika daj nam malo pojasnite, imamo li se čemu nadati.


Nisam pravnik, ali ne bi rekla da su skroz blokirali tu opciju.
I dalje se različito tretira vanbračna i bračna zajednica. Ako su u braku, parovi mogu odmah u postupak. A za izvanbračnu zajednicu treba 3g. To je nejednak tretman. Nadalje, pitanje svjedoka - to je isto vrlo diskutabilno.

Pravo zena bez partnera da idu u postupak - također nejednakost.
Nemože barčna zajednica imati prednsot nad pojedincem.

Dalje, mislim da je otkrivanje identiteta donora kršenje prava na privatnost i otkrivanje lijecnicke tajne.

----------


## visibaba

> a hss-ovci, donijeli ste zakon bas upravo VI - vi ste bili ti koji ste sacinili kvorum, ta mala kap koja je sve prevagnula. sram vas bilo, rekli ste jedno a napravili drugo.


istina. i licemjerno su "oprali ruke" glasajuci protiv, a ustvari su pomogli da bude izglasan

----------


## pino

i rusit cemo hdz  - pokazao je svoje pravo lice ubojice nada i snova

----------


## Gabi

A jučer smo kao trebali zahvaliti HSS-u?!? Znala sam da nešto tu smrdi. Htjeli bi biti i pošteni i je...i.   :Mad:

----------


## keksolina

> I usput, nista me ne moze vise udaljiti od Crkve od ovakvih postupaka i ucjena. (mislim, od stvari koje me se izravno ticu; zbog pedofilije, nasilja, manipulacija, licemjerstva, itd. sam se vec odavno udaljila)


*X*

----------


## ksena28

sad treba tražit milinovićevu ostavku!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pinky

hvala vam dragi hdzovci na poklonu za 36. rodjendan. vjerojatno sam trebala biti prava hrvatica, dat nekom hrvatini da me naprdi sa 17. pa sad ne bi imala ovakvih problema. mea culpa. zelim vam svima puno neplodnosti u obitelji.

----------


## viva

Ne znam sta bih rekla ali ovo je tako normalno u Hrvatskoj da je smijesno!
Pa zar svaki zakon mora proci i Ustavni sud da padne. No sto je sa onima koji ce uskoro ici na postupak i nece moci zamrznuti svoje embrije i ostalo a nece uspjeti... Ma ne znam zasto ovo i pisem.
uzas  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## daddycool

kopiram:

VIDIMO SE U 18 SATI NA TRGU FRANCUSKE REPUBLIKE, KRAJ RODE
U ISTO VRIJEME CEMO ODRZATI KONFERENCIJU ZA MEDIJE U RODI, ČANIĆEVA 14

----------


## malaplava

kako sam tužna....grozno...ne znam šta da kažem..

----------


## BP

nema tu srece nazalost.

Danas je zakon on mPO sutra ce biti nesto drugo...
nes ti pronatalne politike...

----------


## ina33

> pino prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a hss-ovci, donijeli ste zakon bas upravo VI - vi ste bili ti koji ste sacinili kvorum, ta mala kap koja je sve prevagnula. sram vas bilo, rekli ste jedno a napravili drugo.
> 
> 
> istina. i licemjerno su "oprali ruke" glasajuci protiv, a ustvari su pomogli da bude izglasan


Koja igra!

----------


## Davor

> sad treba tražit milinovićevu ostavku!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Veli se smjenu! Ostavku može samo on ponuditi, a mislim da će se prije Pakao smrznuti nego što će mu to pasti na pamet.

----------


## pčelica2009

sve ono što sam rekla o šimuniću povlačim i kažem FUJ.Šokirana sam :? To je licemjerno u bolesničkoj sobi pretvarat se da razmišljaš drugačije....em ti takvog čovjeka.A vi cure koje živite u izvanbračnoj zajednici sada svaki puta kada se budete sexale,napišita datum i vrijeme tako da to možete priložiti povjerenstvu(toliko sam ljuta da doslovno lupam po tipkovnici)

----------


## Pcelica Mara

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ne vjerujem ne vjerujem
dole smrdljiva koalicija!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mukica

ono na sto ovi sto su glasali ne racunaju je to da i oni imaju djecu
i da neki od njih jos ne znaju jesu li populacija koju ce ovaj zakon pogoditi
tek ce saznati kad pozele djecu

ne zelim nikom zlo, al ne cini nikad nikome ono sto ne bi htio da cine tebi

sram vas bilo HDZovci
kaznit cemo vas na sljedecim izborima
pozalicete ovo danas

----------


## Davor

> kopiram:
> 
> VIDIMO SE U 18 SATI NA TRGU FRANCUSKE REPUBLIKE, KRAJ RODE
> U ISTO VRIJEME CEMO ODRZATI KONFERENCIJU ZA MEDIJE U RODI, ČANIĆEVA 14


Trebamo li doći u crnini?

----------


## taca70

Recite mi molim vas ciji su sve zastupnici ostali u sabornici?Gledala sam ali nisam skuzila jer samo hdz i hss nemaju kvorum.Jedino sto me tjesi je da ce ubrzo letiti s vlasti.

----------


## Gabi

Sad se možemo pouzdati samo u Ustavni sud i prijevremene izbore. I svi izaći na izbore...a ZNA SE za koga NE dati svoj glas. 

U mislima sam s vama u 18 sati.

----------


## pippi

Nemojmo se nadati pomoći Ustavnog suda. Pa Katedra za obiteljsko pravo dala je pravnu podršku Milinoviću za ovakav zakon.
Ne nadam se da su na Ustavnom sudu bolji od ovih, i da će reagirati kako bi trebali po zakonu. Zapravo se više ničemu ne nadam, dok je ovakva garnitura na vlasti.
Zaboravili su da uvijek treba samo mala kap koja će prelit čašu i da će ljudi (konačno) shvatiti kuda idemo i za čije dobro vladaju.
Izađimo na ulicu i pokažimo što mislimo. 
A HSS hoće dobiti plus na dvije strane - ne ide to tako drugovi, pokazali ste svoje pravo lice.

----------


## anastazija1

i ja se mogu zahvaliti HDZ-u na poklonu za 30 rođendan ali nećemo se predati dok se ne izborimo za naša prava !!!!!!!!!

----------


## disciplina

> *Nabla*
> 
> *Wewa*
> 
> i ostale cure iz drugih država, *hvala na potpori*, ovo je strašno!
> 
> ali ja neću biti tužna, neću biti ljuta, jer će me sputavati u našoj borbi. Cure, nikako ne posustatje sada, dodjite svi na Trg Francuske Republike večeras, i kao što su rekle, povedite susjede, prijatelje, poznanike, rodbinu..... vidimo se na Trgu danas!


ma kaj nije na TRGU FRANCUSKE REPUBLIKE?????????

----------


## bublica3

ne znam šta da mislim. 
Planirala sam u 9.mjesec na MPO, ali ovako sve pada u vodu. Moram se zapisat negdje vanka na listu čekanja...

----------


## vanjci

da, nije na trgu bana nego na trgu francuske republike!!!

----------


## Kadauna

u 18 SATI NA TRGU FRANCUSKE REPUBLIKE ali sam ja ovo pisala dok je bilo inicijalno javljeno da je okupljanje na Trgu Bana Jelačića!!

Već sam tražila da mi izbrišu ovaj post!!

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Usprkos protivljenju javnosti, medija,oporbe, udruga...
Što nam žele dokazati - da su jači od hrvatske, da ih boli đon za nas (to već znamo). Ne razumijem poantu.
Koliko potpisa treba skupiti za referendum za prijevremene izbore? Pravnici??? Ova vlada treba ići dole. Koji ustavni sud? Vlada treba ići dole.
Šta je sslijedeće - odbijat će liječenje starijih ljudi, skupo je, a ionako su svoje već odživjeli. Logori za bolesne? Što nas čeka???
Možda se Milinović ne boji žena, ali iskreno - ja se njega bojim   :Sad:

----------


## alida

:Sad:  zakon je izglasan  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ksena28

> Usprkos protivljenju javnosti, medija,oporbe, udruga...
> Što nam žele dokazati - da su jači od hrvatske, da ih boli đon za nas (to već znamo). Ne razumijem poantu.
> Koliko potpisa treba skupiti za referendum za prijevremene izbore? Pravnici??? Ova vlada treba ići dole. Koji ustavni sud? Vlada treba ići dole.
> Šta je sslijedeće - odbijat će liječenje starijih ljudi, skupo je, a ionako su svoje već odživjeli. Logori za bolesne? Što nas čeka???
> Možda se Milinović ne boji žena, ali iskreno - ja se njega bojim


*
POTPISUJEM!!!!!*

----------


## apricot

skupljajte ljude
komentirat ćemo poslije

šaljite mailove
zovite

----------


## Suncem.m.

> ono na sto ovi sto su glasali ne racunaju je to da i oni imaju djecu
> i da neki od njih jos ne znaju jesu li populacija koju ce ovaj zakon pogoditi
> tek ce saznati kad pozele djecu
> 
> ne zelim nikom zlo, al ne cini nikad nikome ono sto ne bi htio da cine tebi
> 
> sram vas bilo HDZovci
> kaznit cemo vas na sljedecim izborima
> pozalicete ovo danas


*X*

Ovo je pre strašno   :Evil or Very Mad:  .
A onaj milinovićev (namjerno mu ime pišem malim slovom   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) cerek na sinoćnjim vijestima kad je spominjao amandman, užas.
Bez teksta sam.

 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## gričanka

> skupljajte ljude
> komentirat ćemo poslije
> 
> šaljite mailove
> zovite


Ništa drugo i ne rAdim cijelo ovo vrijeme!!!!
Iako mi je doslovce zlo (moj želudac), gušim se u suzama bijesa i nemoći zbog Milinovićevih laži, primitivizma i lopovluka, a vlada mora pasti!!!!!
Sve u Honduras

----------


## Pepita

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Kadauna

> apricot (napisa): 
> skupljajte ljude 
> komentirat ćemo poslije 
> 
> šaljite mailove 
> zovite



X

----------


## pomikaki

:shock: 
nisam imala net do sada... e ne mogu vjerovati

----------


## marta26

cure, jel zna netko kada taj zakon stupa na snagu? jel stignem na postupak u 9 mj??

----------


## Angie75

Ne mogu vjerovati da uz deklarativno zagovaranje pronatalitetne politike država može izglasati *antibebi zakon*  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Sram me je.

----------


## Sonja29

SRAMOTA!!!!!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## alida

> cure, jel zna netko kada taj zakon stupa na snagu? jel stignem na postupak u 9 mj??


ja ne znam, ali se iskreno nadam da će s 01.01.2010. početi s primjenom, jer ako bude imao onaj uobičajeni rok od 8 dana od dana objave u NN, onda nećemo stići ni na postupak u kolovozu, kamoli u rujnu. Ogorčena sam i ne znam što da radim  :Sad:

----------


## rozalija

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Cure ako mi ih BiH možemo dati svoj doprinos u ovoj borbi, plizzzzzzzz recize, mi smo spremne.

----------


## vikki

> A vi cure koje živite u izvanbračnoj zajednici sada svaki puta kada se budete sexale,napišita datum i vrijeme tako da to možete priložiti povjerenstvu(toliko sam ljuta da doslovno lupam po tipkovnici)


Da, možda će tražiti i fotke   :Rolling Eyes:  Fuj!

----------


## lucylu

SRAM VAS BILO!!!!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Kadauna

*Rozalija*

pusa velika i pošalji svoje prijatelje i poznanike iz Zagreba na današnje okupljanje

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Ne mogu ni tipkati, ruke mi se tresu, a suze ssame idu.
SRam IH BILO !!!!!
OVako  osjetljivo pitanje, sudbine ljudi, životi djece. 
Oni zakon na ovakav način donesu.
ODVRATNI SU

Da sam barem u Zagrebu. Došla bi k vama na prosvjed.
RIJEKA ??
Dajte cure, ajmo smisliti nešto.
Gdhje možemo mi nabaviti majce,
ćemo same dat napraviti
puhati balone
ili njih otpuhati u tri p.m.
Oprostite na zbrčkanom postu

a neka zna HDZ da si je s ovim zakonom zapečatio sudbinu, 
a da ne govorim o HSSu

----------


## marta26

nesto sam citala da bi trebao zakon stupiti na snagu 1.sijecnja, nadam se da cemo barem imati pravo na jos taj jedan pokusaj sa dovoljnim brojem js u jesen a onda smo stvarno prepustene cudu  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bublica3

> Pcelica Mara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Usprkos protivljenju javnosti, medija,oporbe, udruga...
> Što nam žele dokazati - da su jači od hrvatske, da ih boli đon za nas (to već znamo). Ne razumijem poantu.
> Koliko potpisa treba skupiti za referendum za prijevremene izbore? Pravnici??? Ova vlada treba ići dole. Koji ustavni sud? Vlada treba ići dole.
> Šta je sslijedeće - odbijat će liječenje starijih ljudi, skupo je, a ionako su svoje već odživjeli. Logori za bolesne? Što nas čeka???
> Možda se Milinović ne boji žena, ali iskreno - ja se njega bojim  
> 
> ...


*XXX POTPISUJEM!*

----------


## maja8

SRAMOTA NEKA VAS BUDE.

----------


## amel

Sram ih bilo! Al s obzirom na statistiku o količini neplodnih parova u Hr i nekome od njihove djece će trebati MPO!!!!! Dođe maca na vratanca kad tad kako kaže moja baka!

----------


## Marsupilami

a sto ce biti s smrzlicima koji su sada zamrznuti?  :/

----------


## Marnie

to sam baš ja htjela pitati, što će biti sa smrzlićima? 
Kad je bilo puhanje balona na Trgu došli smo MM i j s našim psom, na žalost zbog ovakvog zakona biti će sve više takvih obitelji (bračni par i kućni ljubimci), a što će Crkva onda na to reći?!?

----------


## Mucasta

Koja sramota!!!
Kakvo poniženje za sve hrvatske žene!
Ovim zakonom su samo pokazali koliko nas cijene i poštuju (ništa)!!
A kad dođu izbori opet će htjeti naš glas, e pa neće ići!!!

Imam sreće da zakon ne utjeće direktno na mene, da su moje trudnoće prirodne i u rekordnom roku, ali imam uskoro dvije kćeri... 
A što će biti s njima i njihovim obiteljima ako će trebati podpomognutu oplodnju?
Zar se nitko od zastupnika to nije upitao?
Užas!!!!
Ogorčena sam!!!

----------


## marti_sk

Cure bas mi je zao

*ne znam dali kod vas pretsjednik mora potpisati zakon? Dali on ima pravo na veto kako bi ga vratio u Sabor na ponovno razgledavanje? Jer ako imate to mozda da probate da utjecate na njega da ga ne potpisuje*
Naravno uvjek je to Ustavni sud

----------


## vrcki

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
ne znam kako drugačije započeti post. iako nam je naš   :Saint:   došao prirodnim putem, pratim vas i događanja u našem vrlom saboru sa strepnjom. i plačem. i ne mogu vjerovati gdje živimo. i ipak se nadam čudu. 
 :Kiss:

----------


## Vali

> visibaba prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  pino prvotno napisa
> ...


hss-ovci su ispali gore gnjide od hdz-ovaca koje je stvarno teško nadmašiti. FUJ!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## marti_sk

http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/dam...e_id=main_page

----------


## marti_sk

bas me znaima kako ga je ubedio   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Davor

> hss-ovci su ispali gore gnjide od hdz-ovaca koje je stvarno teško nadmašiti. FUJ!


I to je demokracija. Od demokracije ne možeš očekivati čuda. Krajnji domet demokracije je da se promjena vlasti događa bez krvi, a kad malo razmisliš - i to je već nešto.

----------

